# 06/26 - Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Is Back In Town



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, June 26, 2017: The Beast Incarnate takes Los Angeles by storm*
> 
> Just two weeks before he defends the Universal Championship against Samoa Joe at the first-ever WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view, Brock Lesnar returns to wreak havoc on Raw in Los Angeles. Will The Beast Incarnate get his hands on The Samoan Submission Machine once more before their anticipated title clash?


*Is Samoa Joe prepared for Brock Lesnar’s return?*












> The last time Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and Samoa Joe were under the same roof, it took a small army of security guards and nearly the entire Raw locker room to prevent the behemoths from tearing each other apart. Now, two weeks before defending Team Red’s crown jewel against The Samoan Submission Machine at the inaugural WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event, The Beast Incarnate returns to Monday night’s hottest show.
> 
> Joe has affirmed that he isn’t afraid Lesnar, but his attitude could very well change Monday night in Los Angeles. Will Lesnar strike fear into the heart of his defiant No. 1 contender?


*Will Goldust be smacked by “the hand of Truth” during his movie premiere?*












> The cinematic mind games come to a head Monday night in Los Angeles, when Goldust hosts the premiere of his latest motion-picture masterpiece, “The Shattered Truth,” and his former tag team partner R-Truth is at the top of the guest list.
> 
> Truth accepted The Bizarre One’s invitation, guaranteeing that Goldust is “gonna get got” in the City of Angels. Whatever happens between these two friends-turned-rivals, it’s sure to be a blockbuster worthy of Hollywood.


*What’s next for Enzo Amore?*












> After weeks of speculation concerning the identity of Enzo Amore’s mystery backstage attacker, it was revealed this past Monday night that Big Cass was the one responsible for the heinous attacks, claiming that Enzo was holding him back both personally and professionally before laying out his longtime best friend with a sickening big boot.
> 
> Although Amore has continued his social media beef with UFC Lightweight Champion Conor McGregor, he’s also no doubt grappling with the reality that his closest ally in the world has ruthlessly abandoned him. We’ll hopefully hear from Enzo Monday night.


*Will Bray Wyatt retaliate against Seth Rollins?*












> Bray Wyatt considers himself a “god,” but he’ll get no worship from Seth Rollins, who toppled the would-be deity with a sacrifice dive from the top rope to the outside that resulted in The Kingslayer needing three stitches to close a gash on the side of his face.
> 
> The Eater of Worlds’ labyrinthine proclamations seem to have had no effect on Rollins, who continues to label Wyatt as a “coward.” Might Wyatt make the WWE 2K18 cover Superstar regret his so-called “blasphemy” sooner than later?


*Is an ambulance ride in Roman Reigns’ near future?*












> Braun Strowman’s not finished with Roman Reigns.
> 
> This past Monday night, The Monster Among Men returned to Raw by emerging from the back of an ambulance, brutalizing The Big Dog and challenging the former WWE Champion to an Ambulance Match at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event — a fitting stipulation given their storied history with emergency vehicles.
> 
> ...



I'd expect a standard Heyman/Brock promo this week TBH.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

You'd think after last week Miz-Ambrose would get a mention. The fact they never do shows just how little WWE think of this feud, understandable when its dragged out way too long but they're the ones booking it to drag on and just have the same segment every week 99% of the time.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> You'd think after last week Miz-Ambrose would get a mention. The fact they never do shows just how little WWE think of this feud, understandable when its dragged out way too long but they're the ones booking *it to drag on and just have the same segment every week 99% of the time*.


That's another good indication of how much they care, you can bet your ass it wouldn't be that way if they considered either of them more than upper-midcard.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank god for more Joe/Brock


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Samoa Joe/Brock Lesnar
- Braun Strowman/Roman Reigns
- Enzo/Big Cass

Amazingly, Raw has three things going on that may just catch my interest. Obviously, we're bound to have a boring segment between Joe and Lesnar this week as I don't think they'll go with another brawl. Excited to see where Cass/Enzo goes, though I think Cass' beat down should have been a lot more brutal at the end of Raw as a way of potentially writing Enzo off television for a while.

Strowman/Reigns is obviously the one I care more for. Strowmans reaction last week was excellent, so I hope they can continue his momentum from where they left off before his injury. I just want to these two go to war every single damn week.


----------



## MeanAmbrose (May 30, 2017)

"Broooock Lesnar" x 10
"This is MY yard" vs "I'm not finished with you." 
"I'm a God" vs "We're ALL Gods!" 

Saved you a viewing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like another boring Raw on top with 3 feuds that just keep droning on forever where nothing actually happens. Yawn.

Look at all of the interest in this thread that was posted over 24 hours ago.

:lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

TBH I only kinda care about Enzo and Cass :shrug
We know Samoa Joe isn't winning already. The Strowman/Roman feud is kinda meh since we've seen it already. The Miz/Ambrose feud should've ended on SD Live.

-Raw Woman's division is boring
-Not sure what they're doing with Finn
-Don't care for Seth vs Bray


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Basically looking forward to..

*Reigns/Braun:* I imagine Reigns would want to get his hands on Braun after what happened last week. So maybe they have Angle come out and do a contract signing for the Ambulance match and they have a brawl. Or maybe a brawl this week and the contract signing next week.

*Lesnar/Joe:* Lesnar wasn't there last week so I wonder what they do here as there is still another week after this for the PPV. Hopefully it is not Heyman cutting a long promo again as that is redundant at this point. Have Lesnar talk for a change.

*Rollins/Wyatt:* Not sure what to expect here after last week, maybe Wyatt ambushes Rollins and stands tall at the end of the segment? Whatever the case I hope they cut down on Rollins' excessive pandering during his promos. It doesn't suits him.

Let's see how it goes tomorrow night.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hope they can continue to build Lesnar/Joe. I've really enjoyed the build.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like another boring Raw on top with 3 feuds that just keep droning on forever where nothing actually happens. Yawn.
> 
> Look at all of the interest in this thread that was posted over 24 hours ago.
> 
> :lmao


Only one man can save this shit show....


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe/Lesnar 
Strowman/Reigns
Enzo/Cass
GOAT Miz
GOAT Samson
GOAT Titus

There's enough to keep me watching. Said this last week, the only thing I would class as actual shit on Raw right now is the Women's division.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> That's another good indication of how much they care, you can bet your ass it wouldn't be that way if they considered either of them more than upper-midcard.


This is true. Its clear as day they dont give a shit about the feud or either guy at this point. Ambrose is more expendable than the other Shield guys and Miz just clearly doesn't fit into any of their plans.

I miss the days where if a wrestler was getting over and was working hard then they'd be rewarded with a push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The preview for Raw is a million times better than the one for SD.

You have two hot feuds and a great angle from last week to work with.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting spoilers for a huge name tonight.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I'll watch for Braun.... Back to the old reason for wanting ot watch Raw.

Who really is interested din this Wyatt v Rollins feud? This is the biggest I don't give a shit match on the card, We all know Seth Rollins is winning so Bray can carry on running with his "eater of pins" gimmick. Whats the last feud Bray even won? lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns needs to run Braun over with an ambulance :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ellthom said:


> Who really is interested din this Wyatt v Rollins feud? This is the biggest I don't give a shit match on the card


The feud is heatless _obviously_ because the plan is for Reigns to beat Lesnar at Mania next year. It is the same reason why Rollins is cutting lame pandering promos.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I'll watch for Braun.... Back to the old reason for wanting ot watch Raw.
> 
> Who really is interested din this Wyatt v Rollins feud? This is the biggest I don't give a shit match on the card, We all know Seth Rollins is winning so Bray can carry on running with his "eater of pins" gimmick. Whats the last feud Bray even won? lol


His last feud against Randy Orton, he hasn't feuded with anyone on the RAW roster yet except Seth. Bray's only been pinned like three times on TV this entire year.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> His last feud against Randy Orton, he hasn't feuded with anyone on the RAW roster yet except Seth. Bray's only been pinned like three times on TV this entire year.


Randy Orton won back the title so Randy won that feud.

Bray Wyatts career in a nutshell





I look forward to his Raw run. I predict it will be no different. What a bloody joke this man has become. Rollins might as well be feuding with Santino, the outcome would be less predictable. :troll


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Randy Orton won back the title so Randy won that feud.
> 
> Bray Wyatts career in a nutshell
> 
> ...


Santino was more talented as a performer than Bray is and was generally far more entertaining.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's not bray's fault that his character is only interesting if he's winning all the time and he almost literally never wins


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, now we know who is gonna be on Miz TV tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879456264345997312


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Well, now we know who is gonna be on Miz TV tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879456264345997312


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck, Bo Dallas is really starting to look like Bray.

But I like the premise of The Entourage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm ready for the "Psalms of Enzo" tonight.

Also ready for Cass to mop up Show. Yup yup!

And I can't forget to mention Miz and Co.

Rollins/Bray/Neville/Tozawa/Titus Brand = obvious is obvious.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to this raw :draper2

Excitement will prob last about 15 minutes but still :draper2


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Lavar Ball with an open mic is must-see enough. Also a possibility that Stone Cold appears as he is in the building as of right now. This could be one of those episodes that's actually worth watching for the full 3 hours.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please stun Lavar. Please Steve.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit LaVar and Lonzo are going to be on MizTV :mark: :mark: :mark:

Haven't been this hyped for a Raw in a long time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Women's gauntlet match announced for tonight, so that's our women's match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

brianbell25 said:


> Lavar Ball with an open mic is must-see enough. Also a possibility that Stone Cold appears as he is in the building as of right now. This could be one of those episodes that's actually worth watching for the full 3 hours.


 SCSA, too? Fuck SD getting wrecked more and more by the week :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Potentially Austin
- Current Basketball personalities
- Enzo/Cass feud continuation
- Lesnar/Joe feud continuation
- Strowman/Lesnar feud continuation
- First ever Womens gimmick match

WWE are going for it :lol :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will pay an absurd amount of money if Ambrose spikes Lavar Ball's head into the mat.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lavar Ball is certainly must-see with a mic in his hands! Always great to potentially see Austin and, for the base show, we actually have several elements to build upon coming off last week's show. This could be one of the better Raws in ages if the cards are played correctly. Seems like WWE has a nice hand to start with tonight.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Lonzo better not get hurt or I'll be coming for the heads of Vince and Triple H


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder what this leads to...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879414177298653184


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Woman's Gauntlet match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first ever womens gauntlet match hmmm? not really when the divas had one in 2006 all be it being a bra and panties but they still had one, can't wait for the woman's elimination chamber match and first ever i quit match


----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)

If Austin does show up, hopefully it will be during MizTV with Lavar Ball. Lavar and Austin back and forth on the mic = GOLD


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

It's going to be so sad when Lavar cuts a better promo than most of the roster :lol hopefully he won't be scripted to death. 

Miz? Titus fuckery? AND Lavar? :banderas WWE really gonna make me watch Raw after months of skipping it :homer2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OK here we go...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully tonight is good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> Holy shit LaVar and Lonzo are going to be on MizTV :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Haven't been this hyped for a Raw in a long time.


Miz is one of the best talkers in the WWE along with one of the most entertaining men in the past 6 months?!.. This is gonna be golden :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care about the basketball player guy so that doesn't affect my excitement for this show in any way.

I'm just happy to see my boys as usual


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok tonight I'll join and try to watch it live


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

kada

Big Dog


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

AHAHAHAHA THOSE BOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSS


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HOLY SHIT that is loud. 


Big dog is here!!!! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a shit way to start Raw fpalm

Can someone get this bum off my screen...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW has been on for 10 seconds and it's already off to a horrible start.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Destroy him again Braun......btw, I don't hate Roman. Just a fan of random Braun destruction.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That shirt is dope


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was some really loud reaction for Reigns there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothing better for building excitement at the start of your show than a chorus of boos..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> HOLY SHIT that is loud.
> 
> 
> Big dog is here!!!! :mark:


 Relax.

It's just loud, thirsty girls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"THIS IS MY YURD"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The salt for Roman in this thread already :lmao 


Hope dickish Reigns is back tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love LA.

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU

:braun


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"We want Strowman!"

Yes we do crowd.. yes we do.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

FUCK OFF REIGNS..No..One..Likes you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

We want Strowman and boos :mark:

Strowman is the biggest star on this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"We want Strowman"

:banderas


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm only here because folks have been hyping up tonight's show - and so here I am watching Reigns open, just like almost every week I've popped in for the start of RAW.


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

You can almost hear people already turning the channel.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The crowd rocks


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns getting booed like he's Vickie Guerrero and the fans are chanting for the biggest heel on the roster.

Nope, nothing wrong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd shitting on Roman but just watch how delusional Roman marks spin this :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least he's aware they don't like him. They really have created a Cena clone, for better or worse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman is totally a heel..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Storwman the biggest babyface in the show


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman making the rules for the geeks to follow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THAT'S BIG POPPA PUMP'S MUSIC! :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Crowd shitting on Roman but just watch how delusional Roman marks spin this :lmao


"You're just salty"...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## Attitudeerabryan (Jan 15, 2014)

Swear I thought Steiner was coming out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Crowd shitting on Roman but just watch how delusional Roman marks spin this :lmao


He is the one fans pay attention to the most, puts a bigger spot light on him, makes Vince want to push him more :draper2


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

BIG POPPA PUMP :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd don't even give a shit about Roman. They want Strowman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That pop for Strowman :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those cheers for Strowman :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another brawl.

:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*When I heard that siren hit :*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Strowman is the top star, fuck Roman


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STROWMAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd don't even give a shit about Roman. They want Strowman.


The only reason they care about Braun is because he is feuding with Reigns. The feud with Reigns made Braun.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit what a pop for Strowman :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Biggest star on the show by a country mile.

That pop for the beatdown wow :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even Roman's not immune to the deadly disease known as "Stupid Babyface."

Shit that was a great spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD ROMAN REIGNS BEING THROWN AROUND LIKE A RAG DOLL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that sure was fun.. until you remember it's all a waste to build up Strowman to feed to Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

All things considered, nice opener.

Reigns vs Strowman has that larger than life feel.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

God this is hilarious. Roman is such a failure. Ha ha holy shit. Every city hates him no matter where they go


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BRAAAUUUUNN!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The only reason they care about Braun is because he is feuding with Reigns. The feud with Reigns made Braun.


The GOAT rub.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd is into it tonight!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The only reason they care about Braun is because he is feuding with Reigns. The feud with Reigns made Braun.


Yep. If he was feuding with Rollins, or even Brock, Strowman wouldn't be as over as he is.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I always feel that Strowman really enjoys killing Reigns lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> The only reason they care about Braun is because he is feuding with Reigns. The feud with Reigns made Braun.


Spin it how you want, crowd is going crazy for Braun. Roman's an afterthought. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love big :braun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They could not have made Roman look like a bigger idiot. Congratulations WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor demoted big time. So much for him running through the roster.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Amazing start to RAW


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

ermahhhgawd wrasslins on. my dicks hard


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince needs to go all in with Strowman.

He might be the guy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know, just because this is technically the "first time ever" these combination of opponents will be in the ring together, that doesn't mean you need to highlight it.

Though I would love to see Demon Balor and Painted Jeff together.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Which will happen first
1) Vince accepts he is wrong and the crowd wont buy what he is selling with boring roman
2) The record low viewers will keep dropping to even more all time new unwanted records

I am going with number 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Spin it how you want, crowd is going crazy for Braun. Roman's an afterthought. :shrug


There is no spinning, it is exactly what it is, Reigns can't be an afterthought if he is the differentiator and what makes people care about Braun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imho, I hope Elias goes over Balor at GBOF.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The High King said:


> Which will happen first
> 1) Vince accepts he is wrong and the crowd wont buy what he is selling with boring roman
> 2) The record low viewers will keep dropping to even more all time new unwanted records
> 
> I am going with number 2


#2 for sure


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> God this is hilarious. Roman is such a failure. Ha ha holy shit. Every city hates him no matter where they go


And yet he still sells more merch than anyone on the full time roster. Funny how everyone hates him if that's the case right?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Strowman used Vital Throw! It's super effective! The wild Reigns fainted! :squirtle

roud at the "WE WANT BRAUN!" chants and the fans throwing their arms up like he does.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Yep. If he was feuding with Rollins, or even Brock, Strowman wouldn't be as over as he is.


 The appeal of Strowman is he's different and is booked to brutally beat people up. It's not just Roman, although fans love seeing him kill Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sick of this Strowman/Roman feud now. They took a break from it but I'm already bored of it again.

That feud along with Ambrose/Miz needs to end.

Speaking of Dean, hey WWE can he wrestle this week? It feels like it's been forever since he last had a match lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ace said:


> Vince needs to go all in with Strowman.
> 
> He might be the guy.


Just imagine the pop from the crowd if he beat Brock :vince$


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

The High King said:


> Which will happen first
> 1) Vince accepts he is wrong and the crowd wont buy what he is selling with boring roman
> 2) The record low viewers will keep dropping to even more all time new unwanted records
> 
> I am going with number 2


I'm going to go with 2 - which coincidentally, is also the same number of fans Roman Reigns has.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Balor demoted big time. So much for him running through the roster.


He’ll be main eventing again within a couple months back. On a roster with Brock, Joe, Roman, Braun, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt, Miz, The Hardyz, etc., one of them have to take a back seat every now and again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys, Braun Strowman is the guy. The fans are completely behind him.

Just have him beat people up every week in extreme fashion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> There is no spinning, it is exactly what it is, Reigns can't be an afterthought if he is the differentiator and what makes people care about Braun.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Miz better have a funny segment because of them being in Los Angels lol!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Balor demoted big time. So much for him running through the roster.


He's still fortunate to be with the company, he brings absolutely nothing to the wrestling industry that at least 10,000 other guys wrestling in high school gym couldn't do better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuck, thought the PPV was this week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> The appeal of Strowman is he's different and is booked to brutally beat people up. It's not just Roman, although fans love seeing him kill Roman.


Nope it is just Roman and you will see once Braun moves onto a different feud afterwards when he is not as over anymore cause he is done feeding with Roman.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

The High King said:


> Which will happen first
> 1) Vince accepts he is wrong and the crowd wont buy what he is selling with boring roman
> 2) The record low viewers will keep dropping to even more all time new unwanted records
> 
> I am going with number 2



3) Vince pats himself on the back for booking this feud because 'we want Strowman' is easy to change to 'we want Roman' for future video propaganda


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a good feud right now.

Strowman is so good. And so is Roman.

This feud wouldn't be the same without Roman.

Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> He’ll be main eventing again within a couple months back. On a roster with Brock, Joe, Roman, Braun, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt, Miz, The Hardyz, etc., one of them have to take a back seat every now and again.


I'm interested to see if that does happen. My point was some predicted it would happen as soon as he got back and continue on for months. It hasn't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Nope it is just Roman and you will see once Braun moves onto a different feud afterwards when he is not as over anymore cause he is done feeding with Roman.


Lol you are delusional.

After Roman, the crowd will be silent!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> There is no spinning, it is exactly what it is, Reigns can't be an afterthought if he is the differentiator and what makes people care about Braun.


The crowd popped when he responded Taker's WM announcement, the crowd popped when he fought against Big Show (twice), the crowd popped when he destroyed Kallisto. But "people only care when he wrestles Roman"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hardys :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Calm down Cesaro.

Very animated tonight...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LA is hot tonight!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Speaking of Balor.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo! I wanted to hear them sing!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Elias getting upstaged yet again.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Lol you are delusional.
> 
> After Roman, the crowd will be silent!!!!


Yea for Braun they will be silent cause the only reason Braun is getting the reaction he is getting is cause he is feuding with Roman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The crowd popped when he responded Taker's WM announcement, the crowd popped when he fought against Big Show (twice), the crowd popped when he destroyed Kallisto. But "people only care when he wrestles Roman"


 Braun feels like a far bigger star than Roman.

He's dwarfing Roman in this feud, no other way to spin it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoot Finn Jobbor!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Yea for Braun they will be silent cause the only reason Braun is getting the reaction he is getting is cause he is feuding with Roman.


So you are telling me if he feuds with Lesnar next, no reaction from the crowd?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice pop for Balor.

Looking like a million bucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How is







not an official smiley yet :curry4*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

......I wanted to hear Cesaro and Sheamus sing. I mean you have potential comedy gold, whether for good or bad reasons and you ruined it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro, Sheamus and the Hardys in the same ring at last :mark


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> The crowd popped when he responded Taker's WM announcement, the crowd popped when he fought against Big Show (twice), the crowd popped when he destroyed Kallisto. *But "people only care when he wrestles Roman"*


Exactly. The Roman marks are right. Roman is the one that makes people care about Strowman. All that other stuff you mentioned was just because of Roman (even though when he faced off with Taker right after Strowman did, the crowd went mild... but I'm sure there was a very good reason for that).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd is rather good tonight let's see if the show manages to keep the high spirits all the way through.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> So you are telling me if he feuds with Lesnar next, no reaction from the crowd?


wont be as big than when he feuds with Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Nope it is just Roman and you will see once Braun moves onto a different feud afterwards when he is not as over anymore cause he is done feeding with Roman.


I gotta disagree with you here. Braun is a major star in the making, the crowd will pop for him even after he's finished with Roman. Braun is awesome, imo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Matt doing his Broken pose in sync with Finn's wingspan pose.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

shemus, balor, big damo and becky lynch would make a great Irish stable


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate Balor's entrance. Whether normal or the demon one.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Yea for Braun they will be silent cause* the only reason *Braun is getting the reaction he is getting is cause he is feuding with Roman.


Lol no. Braun is a destructive monster who fans were loving before he went after Roman.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Elias Samson looks great.

Would love to see an IC title run.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol what the hell was that "choke me Finn Balor" sign :lmao Finn gets all sorts of weird signs lol.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

ooooooo i love tag team wrasslin


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I gotta disagree with you here. Braun is a major star in the making, the crowd will pop for him even after he's finished with Roman. Braun is awesome, imo.


 Braun should beat Lesnar at Summerslam and Roman at WM to become the new heir. 

Strowman is the biggest star in the company by a country mile and can put buts on seats.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I guess it will be Hardys/Sheamus (again) and Balor/Elias at the PPV.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The crowd popped when he responded Taker's WM announcement, the crowd popped when he fought against Big Show (twice), the crowd popped when he destroyed Kallisto. But "people only care when he wrestles Roman"


:lmao You do realize the only reason the crowd popped for Braun against those men was cause he was feuding with Roman in between.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Poor Matt, he always looks like he wants to explode and go full broken on their asses but he can't.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lol what the hell was that "choke me Finn Balor" sign :lmao Finn gets all sorts of weird signs lol.


 Most of his fan base consists of thirsty girls who like him because of his looks. No other way someone as untalented could be as big.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First meaningless match of the night.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> And yet he still sells more merch than anyone on the full time roster. Funny how everyone hates him if that's the case right?


Didn't Ryback say that they only put out a ton of _certain_ people's merch? It's smart, makes it look like everyone wants to buy his stuff.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm all for Reigns being locked in the back of a vehicle that drives out the door so I can't complain much about that. However, I may start getting a bit cranky now since I'd have rather had the musical performance they teased than Balor's overblown-for-a-non-ppv entrance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 MAN BAND BAYBAYYY


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> :lmao You do realize the only reason the crowd popped for Braun against those men was cause he was feuding with Roman in between.


 Nah, the fans wanted Taker-Braun at WM :draper2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great Balls of Fire kind of grew on me now lol.

I'm liking that promo package as well.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ace said:


> Nah, the fans wanted Taker-Braun at WM :draper2


"Because of Roman though" LOL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I gotta disagree with you here. Braun is a major star in the making, the crowd will pop for him even after he's finished with Roman. Braun is awesome, imo.


Will find out afterwards. I doubt it tho. 



Architect-Rollins said:


> Lol no. Braun is a destructive monster who fans were loving before he went after Roman.


No he wasn't. Once he started feuding with Roman, he started getting over big time.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *How is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is :bigballer


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man they've gone all out for this show.

Why the fuck does SD never get anything like this?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well we got our first celebrity.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um why is some random celebrity on commentary now? All cos Sheamus is gonna be in a WWE Studios movie lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> "Because of Roman though" LOL


 Roman marks trying to come up with silly reasons to explain how Braun has dwarfed Reigns in this feud and has become a fan favorite who a lot want to see as the next FOTC.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd is rather good tonight let's see if the show manages to keep the high spirits all the way through.




Lol no. I've loved the Strowman push since the jobber days and mark whenever he does anything. He's a huge FAN favorite at this point. Him destroying Roman? Love it. Him destroying Zayn? Love it. Him destroying Brock? A man can hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That might be the most random segue to a celebrity ever.

Also Cole, don't be calling people Cats. You ain't Stone Cold.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I want to see Elias v Balor at Great Balls of Fire...please no 3v3.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HBKRollins said:


> "Because of Roman though" LOL


:lol

Come to think of it, how crazy would it have been if a monster like Strowman actually ended Taker's career? (Considering early in his career, Taker was notorious for taking down the monsters of WWE).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man Balor looks like a kid in there.

Even the Hardys dwarf him :lol


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

what is this dude mumbling about


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Man they've gone all out for this show.
> 
> Why the fuck does SD never get anything like this?


:vince5


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wait who is this guy on commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck you, commentary booth. :tripsscust


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lavar yet?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for Meltzer to shat on no one paying attention to the match on commentary :grin2:


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, this is not a special guest I give a crap about and don't want to listen to him promote shows and movies associated with WWE or USA Network during the match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Danjo1986 said:


> Didn't Ryback say that they only put out a ton of _certain_ people's merch? It's smart, makes it look like everyone wants to buy his stuff.


I dont deny they make more Roman merch like they did with Cena, but i say this all the time when people bring this up to me. NO ONE is forcing people to buy Roman merch. No one has a guns to fans heads and say buy Romans merch. 



Ace said:


> Nah, the fans wanted Taker-Braun at WM


Not all fans 

Only after he feuded with Roman after Fast lane


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> First meaningless match of the night.


Little coincidence it was the first actual match of the night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only thing I know about Josh Duhamel or however you spell it is he's married to the singer Fergie lol.

I wish WWE would give up on making movies...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> I dont deny they make more Roman merch like they did with Cena, but i say this all the time when people bring this up to me. NO ONE is forcing people to buy Roman merch. No one has a guns to fans heads and say buy Romans merch.
> 
> 
> Not all fans
> ...


 Well, the crowd did chant holy shit when Taker and Braun were face to face. This was before Roman came out as well :draper2


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

I got to say, this celebrity guest commentating is better than the previous PG-era celebrity promotion where they get in the ring and waste 15 minutes of our time to promote their movie. 


Good play WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Little coincidence it was the first actual match of the night.


Ha. Not even alittle bit.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

fuckk this boys im out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Roman marks trying to come up with silly reasons to explain how Braun has dwarfed Reigns in this feud and has become a fan favorite who a lot want to see as the next FOTC.


Braun even said he doesn't have many years left in wrestling cause his body as a lot of wear on it from power lifting so no way is Vince gonna make Braun the FOTC. Plus his merch is not selling as much as Roman's. :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watching on mute... the bits and pieces that I've seen of the opening match are good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Braun even said he doesn't have many years left in wrestling cause his body as a lot of wear on it from power lifting so no way is Vince gonna make Braun the FOTC. Plus his merch is not selling as much as Roman's. :draper2


 Braun puts butts on seats and his Raw main events have done quite well.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Such a good feud right now.
> 
> Strowman is so good. And so is Roman.
> 
> ...


True.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879492756330106880


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Why is that douchebag commentating?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

30 minutes in and I am bored out of my mind.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So this is the obligatory “2 commercial breaks 6 man tag to kill time” match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ToddsAutographs said:


> fuckk this boys im out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Well, the crowd did chant holy shit when Taker and Braun were face to face. This was before Roman came out as well


Cause he just came off of a feud with Roman



Ace said:


> Braun puts butts on seats and his Raw main events have done quite well.


While he was in the middle of feuding with Roman :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kenny Omega, Braun Strowman and Mojo Rawley.

All three are strong FOTC material.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get this geek off of commentary already.

:mj4


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Where's Lavar?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Kenny Omega, Braun Strowman and *Mojo Rawley.*
> 
> All three are strong FOTC material.


:nowords


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Twist of Stunner?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Cause he just came off of a feud with Roman
> 
> 
> 
> While he was in the middle of feuding with Roman :lol


 :lmao

Dude this is getting pathetic considering we all know how Roman's main events go.

Braun's main events against Big Show have had small drops, which is considered great in the age of 3 hr Raws.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Kenny Omega, Braun Strowman and *Mojo Rawley.*
> 
> All three are strong FOTC material.


:lmao please stop. Guy wins the battle royal at WM isn't seen for weeks on TV. Thats not FOTC material.


Its time you accept Roman is the FOTC and no low ratings will change that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This guy on commentary knows nothing about WWE and wrestling. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> :nowords


 Mojo reminds me A LOT of Cena.

He just needs the right gimmick to take off, I hope he's the one who turns on Ryder tomorrow.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Braun puts butts on seats and his Raw main events have done quite well.


Here's a GIF that you can use from now on, Ace. :aj3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I always love the Twist of Fate Stunner. Sad to see the "Delete" chants getting smaller but I can't even blame WWE in this case.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss how good commentary used to be.. Minus Corey Graves.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Decent match even though its pointless.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Why is that douchebag commentating?


:vince$


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Balor's more of a superman than Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Worst tope ever, dude gets ZERO height.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Fun tag match.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

So what ever happened to "Demon King" Balor. Haven't seen that persona since he returned.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They made Cesaro wait too long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really? Cesaro stayed down for that long? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor gets the pin. Nice.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Good match, Balor looking good. I think I just became a fan of Samson.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CJ said:


> It is :bigballer


:woo :lonzo */\* :bigballer :woo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Mojo reminds me A LOT of Cena.
> 
> He just needs the right gimmick to take off, I hope he's the one who turns on Ryder tomorrow.


I just can't... :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Balor's more of a superman than Reigns


 Reigns despite being much bigger than Balor gets FAR more air in his dives over the rope.

LMAO this geek barely gets over the rope :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Havng Samson on the match and pinning Cesaro :eyeroll:fuckthis


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why punk out Cesaro like that? He was down forever.

Also, when was the last time he even got the pinfall in a match? He's certainly been pinned several times. Should have Sheamus be the jobber of the time.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:lol (Y)

Matt Hardy to Balor

"WONDERFUL!" 

:evilmatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Havng Samson on the match and pinning Sheamus :eyeroll:fuckthis


Well Samson is the one that needs the build up, so it makes sense that they would not pin him specially by Balor whom he is feuding with.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> I just can't... :lol


FOTC material right there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just bring back stuttering Goldie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back Gaydust, plz.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Goldust needs Marlena with him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> I just can't... :lol


He's probably the most natural promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ace said:


> Reigns despite being much bigger than Balor gets FAR more air in his dives over the rope.
> 
> LMAO this geek barely gets over the rope :lmao


Reigns was an actual elite level athlete. Balor is well....Balor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh.... So they're doing this match on RAW.... Ok.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh they're finally having the Goldust/R-Truth match. It's been like what...over a month since his turn. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at VINTAGE Goldust making his return next and in Hollywood no less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena.

:mj4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm just glad Goldust is back to using the classic makeup as opposed to the Darth Maul look.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, THIS Goldust is what I've been wanting for damn near 20 years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All the build up to do the match on RAW, oh well...at least we can move the feud along.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God whenever Cena takes a 2 or 3 month break they hype his return as if hes coming back from a 2 year hiatus. Fucker could take 2 weeks off and they'd air hype videos for weeks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Free agent John Cena you say? Good ship that stilted douchebag off to CZW where he belongs.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I just got AIDS seeing someone compare Mojo Rawley to Cena.

AIDS.

....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Mojo reminds me A LOT of Cena.
> 
> He just needs the right gimmick to take off, I hope he's the one who turns on Ryder tomorrow.


Cena was a better a better wrestler and a better promo when he debuted than Mojo is now.

And you compare Mojo with both Omega and Strowman. Those guys at least get a reaction, no one gives a fuck about Mojo. When he won the jobber Battle Royal people didn't care, not even with that Football player helping him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_game_master said:


> Goldust needs Marlena with him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> FOTC material right there.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> All the build up to do the match on RAW, oh well...at least we can move the feud along.


I don' t think it will be the last. I think it's a setup for Great Balls of Shite.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Hardy's looked so thrilled to be posing to Balor's dramatic music. They had it so good over on whatever TNA is now (Impact, right?). I mean, sure, it was TNA but they kind of owned it and now they're playing supporting act to help get Balor re-established. Must be loads of fun for them. At least the money's good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for.....


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> The Hardy's looked so thrilled to be posing to Balor's dramatic music. They had it so good over on whatever TNA is now (Impact, right?). I mean, sure, it was TNA but they kind of owned it and now they're playing supporting act to help get Balor re-established. Must be loads of fun for them. At least the money's good.


Being a supporting act for Balor > Being top stars on a show which barely anyone watches


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YankBastard said:


> I don' t think it will be the last. I think it's a setup for Great Balls of Shite.


I would think so too, thankfully the feud can now move on to the next stage.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

GOLDIEEE!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL the camera guy is gold


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look at Goldie having his own cameraman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldust in his 1996 attire.

:mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldust rocking old school attire :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny one of their longest built feuds is gonna happen on Raw and not on the fucking ppv thats coming up, fucking idiots. Why not just have Goldust in some squash matches to ya know build his new rejuvenated character up more, then finally have R Truth face him at the ppv.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Goldust!!!!


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

What?

No full feather robe and platinum blonde wig?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Being a supporting act for Balor > Being top stars on a show which barely anyone watches


 They were more relevant outside the company.

Look at Omega, Bucks and Cody for example.

I know they have more eyes on them now but they were making a lot more noise and creating more buzz when they were outside the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Instead of Marlena, we get some little *** cameraman.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao the camera man in the ring


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Are we gonna get a kick to truths nuts tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> I think I just got AIDS seeing someone compare Mojo Rawley to Cena.
> 
> AIDS.
> 
> ....


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This.Is.Amazing.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

goldust has more talent as a character than the entire roster :maury


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God whenever Cena takes a 2 or 3 month break they hype his return as if hes coming back from a 2 year hiatus. Fucker could take 2 weeks off and they'd air hype videos for weeks.


Remember when Austin was out for like 6 months and just showed up unannounced and beat the shit out of Vince, Shane, Hunter, and the stooges with a chair and left.


Great times..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Instead of Marlena, we get some little ***** cameraman.


To quote you. "Yikes"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R Truth is the one that GOT GOT


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I guess next week they do a promo to setup the match for the PPV.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Remember when Heyman used to wear baseball caps.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldie's in the best shape of his career *and* he's rocking his classic facepaint, mannerisms and attire. :tucky

I'd love to see him nab the IC Title from Miz in a clash of Hollywood styles. :vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> To quote you. "Yikes"


Kewl.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe :mark; :mark: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :lenny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly... Charly..... Charly..... lookin' gud gul!!! Lookin REEEEEEEEEEEEEL guuuuuuuuuuud!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly can hold my mic anytime she wants :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT VINTAGE GOLDUST ATTIRE :banderas :banderas


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I want somebody to hold me the way Joe just held heyman.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

After watching Samoa Joe's performance on UpUpDownDown, dude has a hell of a lot of charisma. I'm in the card for Joe over Lesnar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Very few wrestlers today can match Joe's intensity.

The Balls are on next :dead2

So hyped.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Brock is in the building but not there to protect Heyman when Joe has attacked Heyman in the past?

Okay.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course Booker T defends Goldust :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Loving what they are doing with Joe and Heyman in the build up to this match.

And please, PLEASE have Ambrose drill Lavar's head into the mat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH FUCK, LAVAR BALL IS INDEED HERE. :WOO


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another episode of Miz TV where, let me guess Ambrose makes the save?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FINALLY


















:mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Been off the internet all week.

I didn't know the greatest troller in NBA history was gonna be on MizTV!

What a pleasant surprise :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Samoa Joe is so legit.

To be honest, Samoans in general are badasses.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Baller Brand vs Titus Brand. Let's go. :mark


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Free agent John Cena you say? Good ship that stilted douchebag off to CZW where he belongs.


Don't pawn him off on us :side:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hardys fucked up signing with the WWE.

Should have stuck to killing it in TNA and the indys, they're being wasted in the WWE.

NJPW and the indys could be amazing if the likes of Bryan, AJ, Joe, Cesaro and The Hardys leave, with Punk joining up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Balls appearing before a PPV called Great Balls of Fire, coincidence? I don't think so.

BTW, who are those guys?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahah this is gonna be interesting.... Bring on the balls


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> OH FUCK, LAVAR BALL IS INDEED HERE. :WOO


Who are these people?


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Samoa Joe is so legit.
> 
> To be honest, Samoans in general are badasses.


With the exception of one.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Liangelo not even in the picture. The disrespect


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Hardys fucked up signing with the WWE.
> 
> Should have stuck to killing it in TNA and the indys, they're being wasted in the WWE.


Yet they are making more money now in WWE than they ever did in TNA :draper2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

after all that build up for goldy and r truth for that 30 second beat down which will result in a match on the pre show of the ppv.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> Hardys fucked up signing with the WWE.
> 
> Should have stuck to killing it in TNA and the indys, they're being wasted in the WWE.


TNA pretty much pushed them out the door. And they can’t use the Broken gimmick because of TNA either. They couldn’t even do it in ROH.

That’s not WWE’s fault.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Not even the Miz won't make me watch this ensuing cringe fest.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Clinch said:


> With the exception of one.


Him included. Most Samoans I've met, are tough guys and so to me at least I buy into the tough guy persona they portray on screen. Doesn't take much convincing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A fact for Stephanie McMahon :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Lavar Ball was on the main roster, he would be the best mic worker :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Hardys fucked up signing with the WWE.
> 
> Should have stuck to killing it in TNA and the indys, they're being wasted in the WWE.
> 
> NJPW and the indys could be amazing if the likes of Bryan, AJ, Joe, Cesaro and The Hardys leave, with Punk joining up.


Except the Hardys could not do NJPW due to jeffs drug record


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well this is going to be shit


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That will boost Stephanie's ego a bit more.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

There is no women's "revolution."


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> TNA pretty much pushed them out the door. And they can’t use the Broken gimmick because of TNA either. They couldn’t even do it in ROH.
> 
> That’s not WWE’s fault.


 Eh, they were a million times better in TNA :draper2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And there it is folks, Stephanie "Am I getting the fucking attention" McMahon has just got her pay off from the "revolution"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And no one gave a fuck about that Steph announcement

Cole saying Steph helped the womens revolution :heston


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Another episode of Miz TV where, let me guess Ambrose makes the save?


Swerve, Ambrose joins Miz and destroy Lavar.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Samoa Joe is carrying this feud with Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The RAW's women gauntlet match is the ME? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope Emma wins the gauntlet match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The women are main eventing...oh....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The High King said:


> Except the Hardys could not do NJPW due to jeffs drug record


 Hardys can work TNA, ROH and the indys.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Just give LaVar Ball the mic for ten uninterrupted minutes and it'll be one of the more entertaining segments on Raw. *Guaranteed*.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Cool that's the main event. I'd be fine with any of them except Dana or Nia winning.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now there's a man who didn't exactly look excited as shit to be spinning a bingo wheel.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The Balls appearing before a PPV called Great Balls of Fire, coincidence? I don't think so.
> 
> BTW, who are those guys?


a talented young basketball player and his vicarious living father


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Book. Emma. Over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women's gauntlet match. :lol

More of Stephanie McMahon's "power" on display. Ruining the product one step at a time.

:clap


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The women are main eventing...oh....


 Awesome, can tune out early to study.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy shit could hear a pin drop when Bayley appeared on screen.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally. MizTV.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maryse! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If you took as shot every time they said “First Time Ever” tonight, you’d be dead by now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse's face looking incredible tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Awesome, can tune out early to study.


Feels like you've been studying for ages. Aren't exams over yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:bigballer :bigballer


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Melo????? I guess Lonzo is busy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lavar is a fool :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No idea who these people are.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha

This should be great.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat run! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thought they'd get a better pop since they're in the Lakers' arena.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Austin comes out during this.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That poor kid is going to knocked around so much next season.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

BALLS!!!!!!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahahaha this is amazing. Lavar is such a douche


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Clinch said:


> With the exception of one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now can Ambrose come out, interrupt and do dirty deeds to all four men here?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why?!


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

"I could beat Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, and The Rock all at the same time"- Lavar Ball


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GREAT "BALLS" OF FIRE


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> If you took as shot every time they said “First Time Ever” tonight, you’d be dead by now.



Well take some solace in the fact that tomorrow they are doing the "Second Time Ever" Women's MITB match. But it's because they booked a man to win the "Fist Time Ever" won.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobelol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is fucking painful.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Didn't big Dave say Miz's wife was not gonna be on tv..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lavar running down to the ring... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Can someone explain to us non american viewers who outnumber american viewers why anyone of us should give one shiny shit for some wannabe black rap guy who plays a stupid sport we dont care about?

This is yet another desperate and sad effort by an old man vince to cling to some belief the wwe has crossover potential.
The fact he is black looks good on paper too for political correctness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Thought they'd get a better pop since they're in the Lakers' arena.


You must forget that a lot of wrestling fans are nerds that don't watch sports. Or they simply don't sports/non-wrestlers associated with wrestling.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Being a supporting act for Balor > Being top stars on a show which barely anyone watches


Being seen by more people is nice, but these guys have been there and done that before in WWE. With TNA, they had quite a bit of creative freedom, not much travel, a main event role and more praise than either of them had gotten in years, especially Matt. That's quite a bit to give up for a second WWE run that hasn't, thus far, amounted to much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"You are a little too low for us" - applies to the WWE as a whole in relation to the NBA.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Ball Family ACUTALLY on RAW and Mayrse gettin' wet....

So much WIN and LULZ on my screen!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Get Tidus out here now! Tidus brand > Ball brand


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You must forget that a lot of wrestling fans are nerds that don't watch sports. Or they simply don't sports/non-wrestlers associated with wrestling.


Was just about to say this.

Can't expect much from these guys.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Where's Liangelo? Lmao


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

this is going badly


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"There's only 2 men better than me and I'm both of them" :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

wwe is so fucking pathetic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Handle my light weight! :lmao"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. this isn't awkward at all.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the crowd doesn't seem to care about any of this at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You must forget that a lot of wrestling fans are nerds that don't watch sports. Or they simply don't sports/non-wrestlers associated with wrestling.


That is a fair point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, this is a train wreck.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I am actually ashamed of myself for watching this crap


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> the crowd doesn't seem to care about any of this at all.


Its Miz and The Balls. Why should they care?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr Balls Son....TELL ME YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Uh oh. The N word.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Im enjoying this a lot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lavar is having way too much damn fun. :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Turned it off. Not watching the Ball boys get destroyed by the WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Whoever came up with the Bayley this is your life segment right now is doing backflips :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please Ambrose save this segment, CRINGE!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So fucking bad, can't believe people were excited for this lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This fucking segment! :lol :clap

Beat that n*gga ass! Holyshit! :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The High King said:


> Can someone explain to us non american viewers who outnumber american viewers why anyone of us should give one shiny shit for some wannabe black rap guy who plays a stupid sport we dont care about?
> 
> This is yet another desperate and sad effort by an old man vince to cling to some belief the wwe has crossover potential.
> The fact he is black looks good on paper too for political correctness.


This family are the Kardashian of the NBA blame ESPN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is reaching Bayley's This is your Life levels of cringey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT'S IT?

Fuck WWE's shit writing. Least creative bastards on the planet.

:mj4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel so sorry for Dean and Miz having to be put through that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The High King said:


> Can someone explain to us non american viewers who outnumber american viewers why anyone of us should give one shiny shit for some wannabe black rap guy who plays a stupid sport we dont care about?
> 
> This is yet another desperate and sad effort by an old man vince to cling to some belief the wwe has crossover potential.
> The fact he is black looks good on paper too for political correctness.


What the fuck is wrong with your lowkey racist ass :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did the segment just get cut early because that bald guy was out of control?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince was like fuck this, shut down this segment :HA


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The fuck am I watching?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The High King said:


> Can someone explain to us non american viewers who outnumber american viewers why anyone of us should give one shiny shit for some *wannabe black rap guy* who plays a stupid sport we dont care about?
> 
> This is yet another desperate and sad effort by an old man vince to cling to some belief the wwe has crossover potential.
> The fact he is black looks good on paper too for political correctness.


Because he's black he must be a wannabe rap guy. Right. Ya'll stay with the bullshit. 

Do your googles. They are in LA and they wanted to capitalize on the new LA Basketball team star for mainstream attention.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This makes no sense crossing over with the Miz/Ambrose feud. If they absolutely had to have this godawful dad on TV, just pair in with the Tidus brand in a backstage segment. (Tidus is a better brand and dad)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who the hell even are those guys?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was great.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That seemed to end abruptly...


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

What did I just witness?

Did WWE just push the Abort button on that total segment?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Vince feed LaVar lines? :lmao

I wanted to see The Balls vs Miz's entourage


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"Oh really? So you're gonna unleash all the balls on me?" is the greatest line in any promo, ever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had no idea who Lavar Ball is. I had to look him up.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel so sorry for Dean and Miz having to be put through that.


Well at least he didn't beat up Miz. I thought it would be another 'celebrity knocks out wrestler' skit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Imagine watching a show expecting Steve Austin, and being given Roman Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> This makes no sense crossing over with the Miz/Ambrose feud. If they absolutely had to have this godawful dad on TV, just pair in with the Tidus brand in a backstage segment. (Tidus is a better brand and dad)


 Should have done a segment with the Titus brand.

Miz and Ambrose didn't work.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Did the segment just get cut early because that bald guy was out of control?


I think it's because one of the kids starting shouting 

"Beat that N*ggas ass!"


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They cut that segent with the quickness when the one kid said, "Beat this .....s ass"

Fuckin dead!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWE, please let LaVar be a guest coach for NXT so he can teach your recruits how to exude charisma. It'll be worth the investment. :vince$


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fast forwarded the show. What a shitty time to catch up to live tv.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was hilarious. Rewinding it to watch it again.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

That was kinda funny


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Somewhere in the back Alexa is reveled she no longer holds the title of worst segment of 2017.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I honestly laughed my ass off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Abisial said:


> I think it's because one of the kids starting shouting
> 
> "Beat that N*ggas ass!"


:lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Bye guys that was all i was watching for tonight. Died laughing from "beat that ..... ass"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, that gave me cancer.

Thanks, Vince :eva2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879504011690254337


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was fantastic, Lavar is money.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't really know who those guy were but they were funny lol!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

RamPaige said:


> Somewhere in the back Alexa is reveled she no longer holds the title of worst segment of 2017.


:lmao nothing will be worst than that garbage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Who the hell even are those guys?


He's the number 2 pick Lonzo Ball and his dad Lavar Ball who acts like that in public more or less. They have a shoe and apparel company and his other sons are on the come up. They've been a big talking point in sports media all year especially basketball. While it's not wrestling and thus not ultimately what folk want to see, for once they really did grab an actually in the moment right now not 10 months cold celebrity. It's just a lot of fans aren't happy so it's not time for celebrities hot or not ??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Turned it off. Not watching the Ball boys get destroyed by the WWE.


 Clearly fed lines, they should have been given Titus, Apollo and Towaza to work with. Makes little sense to put him in there with Miz and Ambrose.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Vince: End the segment. END IT NOW DAMN IT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MrJT said:


> They cut that segent with the quickness when the one kid said, "Beat this .....s ass"
> 
> Fuckin dead!


Been watching on mute, due to work...FML.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, I'm pretty sure that segment broke me. The fact that Dean is wearing a "Big Baller Brand" shirt is actually breaking my heart.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

The High King said:


> Can someone explain to us non american viewers who outnumber american viewers why anyone of us should give one shiny shit for some wannabe black rap guy who plays a stupid sport we dont care about?
> 
> This is yet another desperate and sad effort by an old man vince to cling to some belief the wwe has crossover potential.
> The fact he is black looks good on paper too for political correctness.


Dont blame WWE because you are too sheltered and out of date to know about anything in the mainstream. And get your bullshit racism out of here too.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> What the fuck is wrong with your lowkey racist ass :lmao


What is racist about my post?
Saying that us non americans do not care about american sports or their ego maniac stars who I had no idea who he was, acting like black ghetto rappers is a genuine question.

Why would the rest of the global audience give a shiny shit about the black Kardashians as another member called them?
How does this enhance the show or the product?
I was ashamed of myself even more so than usual for sitting through that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate to say it, but even 5 bills doesn't buy you that much cheesewiz anymore..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Segment was so bad, it was good.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

still glad I don't care about basketball


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that segment was pretty cringey. A lot of the WWE Universe didn't even know who the hell Lavar was. And I'm gonna assume that Lavar wasn't suppose to be doing half the stuff he did/said. Reason it ended with no conclusion.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RamPaige said:


> Somewhere in the back Alexa is reveled she no longer holds the title of worst segment of 2017.


I think that Alexa segment was just a tab worse than this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw sinking to new lows having Ball on their show. I feel sorry for his son.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Not gonna lie, that segment was pretty cringey. A lot of the WWE Universe didn't even know who the hell Lavar was. And I'm gonna assume that Lavar wasn't suppose to be doing half the stuff he did/said. Reason it ended with no conclusion.


His kid throwing the N word out there didn't help matters either.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The High King said:


> What is racist about my post?
> 
> acting like black ghetto rappers is a genuine question.


Yea whats racist ???

Like come on man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was fantastic, Lavar is money.


.....You're being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I laughed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879507301182439428


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Jobber match has commercials yay


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Apparently they are burying their shoes now. The segment must have been aborted. I can bet Vince is pissed off backstage right now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Incredible that most of the crowd didn't know anything about LaVar or Lonzo... wow, the theory that the WWE only has smark viewers left might actually be true. These people live under a rock.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Was the Lavar segment at least a good car crash segment?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweggeh said:


> Apparently they are burying their shoes now. The segment must have been aborted. I can bet Vince is pissed off backstage right now.


His own damn fault for bringing these idiots on in the first place though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> Was the Lavar segment at least a good car crash segment?


Oh yes.. :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> Dont blame WWE because you are too sheltered and out of date to know about anything in the mainstream.


Typical xenophobic yank attitude where you think the USA is the center of the universe.
Then this is the country where they have a world series where every team in the 'world' comes from the USA.

I do not turn on wrestling to see some moron from basketball acting like scum using the word ......
Maybe the pensioner Vince thinks that cool in his fossil head but viewers are leaving in the thousands each day and its no wonder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweggeh said:


> Apparently they are burying their shoes now. The segment must have been aborted. I can bet Vince is pissed off backstage right now.


When you got an ego like Vince's and an ego like Lavar's, it's probably not going well in the backstage right now :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm shocked that they had a show in the Staples Center and the wrestling fans still didn't know who they are. Pathetic 


The High King said:


> I do not turn on wrestling to see some moron from basketball acting like scum using the word ......


WTF are you talking about? "Acting like scum"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Balls blowing up on social media.

A lot of people seemed to like the segment :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:ha


Camera man snaps right over as Maryse adjusts her top.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> .....You're being sarcastic, right?


Not at all, unless you're being unbelievably stiff, That was hilarious.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz's kicks look like shit


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

The High King said:


> Typical xenophobic yank attitude where you think the USA is the center of the universe.
> Then this is the country where they have a world series where every team in the 'world' comes from the USA.
> 
> I do not turn on wrestling to see some moron from basketball acting like scum using the word ......
> Maybe the pensioner Vince thinks that cool in his fossil head but viewers are leaving in the thousands each day and its no wonder.


I aint American, so take that shit elsewhere.

Lavar Ball is more popular than any active wrestler in the world right now. If WWE had people like Lavar Ball on their show every week their ratings wouldnt be trash. Bringing in a trending celebrity was a great move.

In this situation it isn't Vince thats out of touch, its you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Feels like you've been studying for ages. Aren't exams over yet


 ?

Last 2 exams.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> Was the Lavar segment at least a good car crash segment?


When one of the kids yelled "beat that ni**as ass" it became top 5 carwreck segments ever.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The High King said:


> What is racist about my post?
> 
> Saying that us non americans do not care about american sports or their ego maniac stars who I had no idea who he was, acting like black ghetto rappers is a genuine question.
> 
> ...




GTFO with this nonsense. WWE is an American promotion so it is going to have American pop culture references and guests from time to time. It's like me being mad if I watch a French movie and I see some national reference that I don't understand, it makes no sense. 

Lastly, if wwe comes to your country they will add local guests from the area if it fits. Also will add themes ect.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> ?
> 
> Last 2 exams.


Ah well, good luck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

CesaroSwing said:


> I'm shocked that they had a show in the Staples Center and the wrestling fans still didn't know who they are. Pathetic
> 
> WTF are you talking about? "Acting like scum"


Not everyone likes or cares about basketball.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All that hype and that segment was a trainwreck lol.

Yay Dean though <3 And he's wrestling too!

Also just cos people don't know who those Ball guys were doesn't mean they live under a rock LOL. Basketball isn't a big sport in a lot of countries so why in the world would people know who they are???


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> The Balls blowing up on social media.
> 
> A lot of people seemed to like the segment :lol


I would have loved to see Vince's face when Melo dropped the N bomb


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhere in the world Orton just threw something..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> When you got an ego like Vince's and an ego like Lavar's, it's probably not going well in the backstage right now :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THis match is going wayyy too long.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> I would have loved to see Vince's face when Melo dropped the N bomb


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> I would have loved to see Vince's face when Melo dropped the N bomb


Probably similar to all of our faces when Vince said it to Booker T.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just caught the tail end of that.

Miz and Maryse are still together?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Heyman alone at the arena while Joe is there?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass killed that promo last week though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait, they are actually called Miztourage? Shit ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> I'm shocked that they had a show in the Staples Center and the wrestling fans still didn't know who they are. Pathetic
> 
> WTF are you talking about? "Acting like scum"


 Wrestling fans are geeks, hence why ad slots are so cheap for wrestling. Who the fuck doesn't know of the Balls in LA :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Sweggeh said:


> I aint American, so take that shit elsewhere.
> 
> Lavar Ball is more popular than any active wrestler in the world right now. If WWE had people like Lavar Ball on their show every week their ratings wouldnt be trash. Bringing in a trending celebrity was a great move.
> 
> In this situation it isn't Vince thats out of touch, its you.


Tell me Einstein, since you seem to be an expert on what people should like, why would I tune into wrestling to watch someone who I had no idea who the lavar dude was, and from a sport I never watch or care about, that is only hugely successful in a country I do not live in.

I am positive there are many more non americans who saw that segment and thought who the fuck is he?
And to make matters worse, it completely sucked.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Just caught the tail end of that.
> 
> Miz and Maryse are still together?


Yup she still came out with him and was in his corner.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Guess we'll see if splitting Enzo and Cass was a huge mistake or not...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Just caught the tail end of that.
> 
> Miz and Maryse are still together?


They are but Maryse is still angry at him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was embarrassing even for WWE standards.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Are they trying to get us to cry for Enzo? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Why is Heyman alone at the arena while Joe is there?


Right? So stupid even from a kayfabe standpoint considering Joe attacked Paul weeks ago when Brock was not there. Dumb writing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not at all, unless you're being unbelievably stiff, That was hilarious.


That's your opinion and that's fine.

But that was the most ear bleeding, cringe worthy segment I've seen in a long time. Yelling and interruping like a blithering idiot is not entertaining, it's annoying.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

https://streamable.com/hyp47

Melo dropping the N-bomb for anyone who missed it

Also pretty sure Lavar went off-script with taking the shirt off since Ambrose's theme hit immediately and Lonzo and Melo were dying laughing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Probably similar to all of our faces when Vince said it to Booker T.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The High King said:


> Tell me Einstein, since you seem to be an expert on what people should like, why would I tune into wrestling to watch someone who I had no idea who the lavar dude was, and from a sport I never watch or care about, that is only hugely successful in a country I do not live in.
> 
> I am positive there are many more non americans who saw that segment and thought who the fuck is he?
> And to make matters worse, it completely sucked.


To be fair, it's an American produced show, filmed in America, with an American inhouse audience, and an American primary audience. It's no different than the thousands of foreign heel gimmicks throughout history.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879506352254726145
:kobelol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass should feel better knowing he's a better wrestler than Enzo though :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass looks so much like Edge


----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)

All the people who didn't like the segment are probably the ones who didn't know who tf Lavar or the Ball brothers are.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Just looked on twitter and they seem to love the Lavar segment. Shame the WWE fans are so clueless.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO THIS COMMERCIAL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Enzo did a good job last week acting devastated with that tear falling down and that.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Right? So stupid even from a kayfabe standpoint considering Joe attacked Paul weeks ago when Brock was not there. Dumb writing.


They are consistent, so kudos


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at that Owens supercard promo. Zany motherfucker.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This smells like HHH bringing them in. Highly doubt Vince knows who lavar ball is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879506352254726145
> :kobelol


 :dead3


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The High King said:


> Tell me Einstein, since you seem to be an expert on what people should like, why would I tune into wrestling to watch someone who I had no idea who the lavar dude was, and from a sport I never watch or care about, that is only hugely successful in a country I do not live in.
> 
> I am positive there are many more non americans who saw that segment and thought who the fuck is he?
> And to make matters worse, it completely sucked.


Because even though you didn't know who he was, you and everyone else in this thread who didn't know who he was sat through the segment in complete obedience.

There are a lot of people in America who watch NBA or know of the Ball's, but don't watch wrestling.

The segment was to attract them. Simple reasoning, it's not that hard. Stop using this as a platform to express your ignorance.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God Movement said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879506352254726145
> :kobelol


Well, at least I can thank him for getting that train wreck cut short.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Just looked on twitter and they seem to love the Lavar segment. Shame the WWE fans are so clueless.


 Wrestling fans are clueless when it comes to the mainstream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz wanted to laugh so bad :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Wrestling fans are clueless when it comes to the mainstream.


Not every wrestling fan watches or like basketball.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Abisial said:


> To be fair, it's an American produced show, filmed in America, with an American inhouse audience, and an American primary audience. It's no different than the thousands of foreign heel gimmicks throughout history.


Of course, but for other marks on here to expect that us non americans should know who lavar is because he might be popular in their own country is arrogant.
I would bet there are even american who did not know who that dude was.

In the end, regardless of who knew him or not , it was an atrocious segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo should have walked to the ring in serious mode. Not his normal way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is he doing the dance and whole entrance? Just like last week, way to break character fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope Cass comes out and lays him out again. And I dont even like Cass.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wonder what Cass's new theme is gonna sound like.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm Enzo Amore and I'm going back to NXT and you can't Teach That!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OHHH ENZOOO AMOOORRREEE! :mark:

Very interested to see where 'Zo goes from here. Hopefully he either wins the CW or IC Titles down the road.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Wrestling fans are clueless when it comes to the mainstream.


It was in BBB territory as well. Pretty sad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo all smiley after last week?

Gosh, WWE is dumb even at the basics.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Enzo should have walked to the ring in serious mode. Not his normal way.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

He's still using Enzo's voice...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

big cass still using a theme that Enzo is singing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Not every wrestling fan watches or like basketball.


 The Balls are likely in most newspapers and get a lot of news coverage in LA. Most of those fans in attendance should know of or should have heard of them before.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

they had an entire fucking week to come up with a generic theme for cass while they worked on his real theme and he comes out to his old music, this company lmfao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Not every wrestling fan watches or like basketball.


This logic is lost on the yank marks


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They didn't bother giving him new music?
(Is he a Black Panther?)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Same theme. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Enzo should have walked to the ring in serious mode. Not his normal way.


Yep, the same happened last week. Inconsistent characterization.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's his music?

Are they even trying?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Waiting for Enzo vs Cass, winner gets the music at GBOF


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The High King said:


> Of course, but for other marks on here to expect that us non americans should know who lavar is because he might be popular in their own country is arrogant.
> *I would bet there are even american who did not know who that dude was.*
> 
> In the end, regardless of who knew him or not , it was an atrocious segment.


There were but they didn't call them "wannabe rappers" or "acting like scum." Not knowing them is fine but saying lowkey racist shit isn't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure why Cass didn't get a new theme. Him coming out to Enzo's rapping makes no sense :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Not every wrestling fan watches or like basketball.


Or any sport for that matter. They're geeks.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm actually really interested in this Enzo and Cass feud. Enzo's probably gonna need some help against Cass. I wonder who will help him? If they go that route.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Enzo deserves an oscar. I tearing up


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Rollins had a new theme the week after he split from the Shield. Come on now WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes let's have Enzo be the dumb face.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Wrestling fans are clueless when it comes to the mainstream.


As horrible as the ratings are and how starved for attention WWE is, they would be STUPID to not bring on the hottest Topic in American sports.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass gonna destroy Enzo incoming..


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so is it the women the main event or a 30 segment of lesnar and joe?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If you want heel Big Cass to work, maybe you may want to start by not retaining a theme song with his former partner rapping. :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The High King said:


> so is it the women the main event or a 30 segment of lesnar and joe?


Women are main eventing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The tear drop heard around the world


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Enzo looks smaller than usual tonight lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It is nice to see Enzo actually cutting a serious promo for once.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

cass should have responded with a boot to the face, and walked out, without saying a word


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

This Episode is LIT so far


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Women are main eventing.



good.
I can turn it off earlier


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The High King said:


> Of course, but for other marks on here to expect that us non americans should know who lavar is because he might be popular in their own country is arrogant.
> I would bet there are even american who did not know who that dude was.
> 
> In the end, regardless of who knew him or not , it was an atrocious segment.


Most of them are "Yanks" in LA. It's also the place where Lonzo's about to play. Yet they didn't give a reaction

And also calling Lamelo "scum" for saying the n word is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh they did put on a good show there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cass is going to attack him in a few seconds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass getting what chants again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna accept his apology and then get booted in the teeth again lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cass with that WHAT charisma.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The High King said:


> good.
> I can turn it off earlier


Im doubting that. If you did that you couldn't bitch and complain about everything


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is so stupid


WTF I just cant


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Cass was gonna slam him to the mat or something.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wut


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What......lolll?????


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What?? They are back together?? So last week was pointless??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way....


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Raw is killing it right now. Two entertaining yet different segments back to back.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, WHAT!?

This reminds me of when Rollins first walked out on the Shield and they ended up not splitting.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAWFTTTTTTT

THE TEAM IS BACK

OH WAIT NO THEY ARENT


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well that was weak. Cass should have flattened him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

There it is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And there it is...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

There we gooooo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank God


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They took a long ass time for that "swerve". :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was waiting for it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok good job WWE you got me.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

rektttttt LOL


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

"ohhh enzo amore..SHUT UP!"


lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not gonna lie they had me fooled for a second there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to say, there was no way they were going to put them back together like that.. though.. it would have been interesting at least since it would have been something different.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK No No no daniel bryan no. Why couldnt they just make up and we forget about the breakup .


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ALMOST HAD ME THERE! :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

There it is! :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh...

Edit: I seriously thought they were getting back together. My dumb self.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh okay, WWE baited me well.

I thought Cass was serious for a minute.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I take it back!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesus lol, that looked like a bump and a half.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That had to hurt


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

hahaha Love how the crowd was buying that


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

One of the best segments of the year right there.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Great segment. I knew Cass was gonna turn again by the end, but I hoped against hope they'd try something different and actually have Cass go back with Enzo for a couple of months before turning for good. Enzo did a great job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Props to Enzo and Cass for spitting serious fire on the mic and to Cass for doing a great job of selling himself as remorseful. :clap


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I knew deep down that Vince couldn't have ended that segment without Enzo getting obliterated again. :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I bet Vince is jerking off to Enzo getting thrown around.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Damn I was rooting for them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry, but I am with Vince in that. I love seeing Enzo getting ragdolled


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

His tits jiggled when he lifted Enzo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't Seth do this last week?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Big Cass can be a star. Huge, good on the mic, charismatic.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

A little consistency would be nice from Enzo; he did great in that segment, but was far too cheery on his way to the ring. 

I honestly like these guys and I'm hoping this storyline will get some attention for these two from more folks.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Well that sucked. I'm really sad they broke up.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo Amore cutting the promo of his career, and Big Cass delivering his best acting performance of the year. They sure tricked me there. Great segment :clap


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I've enjoyed Raw so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Jesus lol, that looked like a bump and a half.





Sir Patrick Stewart said:


> That had to hurt




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879515474899288064


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enzo did a good job there but he said "ok" far too much.

I was waiting throughout that whole thing for Cass to attack him again :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> They took a long ass time for that "swerve". :lol


They did a good job on making the swerve that long, honestly. People actually thought that Cass forgave Enzo and were back together.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> And also calling Lamelo "scum" for saying the n word is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen


Why?
I am quite sure if I used that word I would be rightfully labelled scum.
People are defined by their words and actions.
Or are you saying its okay for certain races only to use the n word and selective racism.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey It's Seth Rollins


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> They did a good job on making the swerve that long, honestly. People actually thought that Cass forgave Enzo and were back together.


I was one of them. WWE did a good job on that segment.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasha Banks should probably be the top female face. She's the most marketable in the mainstream world.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha with that mainstream exposure :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cass gonna destroy Corey.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat pop for Seth.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh a match for Rollins? Who is he facing?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

mgman said:


> I bet Vince is jerking off to Enzo getting thrown around.


its a double wank
Enzo getting fucked about like a rag doll and his wank material 'big man cass' doing it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So this Enzo/Cass/Angle/Graves thing has layers to it.. I like it. 

Probably heading toward an Authority return.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok good Seth is wrestling and not doing another kiss ass babyface promo.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth. :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wait. Are we acutally going to see Seth's finish that he's only hit once in the past 3 months.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So will we see him use the finisher here?


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The High King said:


> Why?
> I am quite sure if I used that word I would be rightfully labelled scum.
> People are defined by their words and actions.
> Or are you saying its okay for *certain races only to use the n word and selective racism.*


Here we go with the white supremacist crap. Unless you share in the condition of an oppressed group that has taken ownership of a negative used against them STFU. it definitely has a different connotation when a white person says it because of umm history. same with the f word for gays and etc or when Trump called hillary a nasty woman and women took ownership.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I would laugh if hawkins gets the win by cheating or interference to see the meltdown by rollins fans


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Can we get some details on WWE 2K18 though...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Wait. Are we acutally going to see Seth's finish that he's only hit once in the past 3 months.


I hope, they have surely done a poor job in presenting/establishing his new finisher .You'd think they would do a better job with a finisher for one of their main event talents.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I imagine on his off days Curt Hawkins does nothing but watch Danny Doring tapes.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Considering where Seth Rollins is at and where Curt Hawkins is at... this match has already gone on for way too long.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see that Hawkins is facing the fact that he's destined to be a jobber. :kappa


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ja AG said:


> Here we go with the white supremacist crap. Unless you share in the condition of an oppressed group that has taken ownership of a negative used against them STFU. it definitely has a different connotation when a white person says it because of umm history. same with the f word for gays and etc or when Trump called hillary a nasty woman and women took ownership.



I am not white so there goes your argument.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Hawkins! He's due for a win.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still doesn't have a name?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The eater of pins, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Wait. Are we acutally going to see Seth's finish that he's only hit once in the past 3 months.


He hit a version of the One Winged Angel over the weekend in Vancouver. 

He must mark the F out for Omega at every turn. :lol


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The High King said:


> I am not white so there goes your argument.


Uncle Ruckus wasn't white either and?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh look a spooky bray wyatt promo.. I wonder if he will say random shit and chuckle about it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dammit, Seth, find a decent finish, I know they took your awesome finish but you've gotta figure something out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice little win for Seth, although basically pointless.

Now Bray is here talking shit. Yay -_-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That shitty ass finisher


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man i wish Seth wasn't feuding with this jobber.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Look Bray Wyatt cutting the same promo he has cut for the last 2-3 yrs.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> oh look a spooky bray wyatt promo.. I wonder if he will say random shit and chuckle about it.


For A GOD bray has a pretty dismal win loss record


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the fuck is the women's gauntlet match main eventing RAW. Should be the Lesnar and Joe segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like Bray has the most backstage/titantron promos in the history of the company.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Do they really think Bray saying all this shit = story development? He doesn't do ANYTHING.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lesnar :mark: :mark:

This show has been pretty good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm. I think Lesnar forgot something?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The High King said:


> Why?
> *I am quite sure if I used that word I would be rightfully labelled scum.*
> People are defined by their words and actions.
> Or are you saying its okay for certain races only to use the n word and selective racism.


A) If you said it without the hard r (like Lamelo did) you probably wouldn't be labelled scum, you'd just look like a bit of a jackass.
B) They're not being racist to anyone, it really doesn't have any racist connotations at all. The word has a completely different meaning the way it's used.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, why would eyman get to Raw before and seperate from Lesnar?

Especially considering he got choked out the last time he was at Raw by himself?


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Late to the party....but when that ambulance came out....all I could think of was....."Holla if ya hear me"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The pacing of this RAW has been excellent.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Got a feeling that Brock is taking a beat down tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Lesnar/Joe next I guess that can be a wrap for the show. Saw Reigns, Rollins and now this segment. I'm done.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Seth's finisher still doesn't have a name? What is going on there?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth Rollins doing his best to make a complete mockery of Kenny Omega's moveset. 

Rollins' "version" of the Rain Trigger is just bad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Man i wish Seth wasn't feuding with this jobber.


 That jobber beat both Cena and AJ in one night :cudi

The only bigger win than that was Jericho beating Rock and Austin in one night.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

It won't be the first women's gauntlet match tho.










But I guess that doesn't fit in with WWE's Women's Revolution narrative. I really wish they would drop that, and just let the women wrestle without pushing "MAKING HISTORY!!" 24/7.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Seth's finisher still doesn't have a name? What is going on there?


Incompetency on the part of WWE. They take away the Curb Stomp, have him do the Pedigree for ages and now that he has a new finisher they do nothing to establish it as a big deal.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why would a criminal need to scour the dark web for any one's personal information? The government gladly gives it away.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Why the fuck is the women's gauntlet match main eventing RAW. Should be the Lesnar and Joe segment.


 Pretty sure they're just trying to make up for that shit show last week diva shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's exactly the kind of match that should happen between a main guy and a one step up from jobber guy. Short and sweet, great pacing, and shine the baby. Simple at that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Seth Rollins doing his best to make a complete mockery of Kenny Omega's moveset.
> 
> Rollins' "version" of the Rain Trigger is just bad.


Yep. He definitely needs a new finisher.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Seth's finisher still doesn't have a name? What is going on there?


Didn't you hear, Cole? Apparently it's called "Knee to the Face." :cole


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously, who gives about this women's trash??

None of them are any good... fpalm

Cannot wait for Io to show them all up.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Yep. He definitely needs a new finisher.


along with a better promo ability


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I remember way back when, in his NXT days, how cool Wyatt was. Now he's a supernatural goofy something that makes me giggle. Shame.

Not a bad RAW overall but I have to go. If anything interesting happens in the last hour, I'll find the highlights.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha coming out last probably.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The High King said:


> along with a better promo ability


 His promos aren't very good because they seem so fake.

He's not a good guy, he's a RL ass hole.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Seriously, who gives about this women's trash??
> 
> None of them are any good... fpalm
> 
> Cannot wait for Io to show them all up.


you can switch off early like most of us will


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Samoa Joe, as expected, has been fucking magnificent in this short feud with Lesnar. 

PUSH JOE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Seth's finisher still doesn't have a name? What is going on there?


Wait, you mean his finisher is not called the "Rollins with a great MANUEVER! And the cover! And, he got em!"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

66 pages in more than 2 hrs... yikes...

This was a hyped up show as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on let's move on Heyman...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman calling people names? Seems random.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly, RAW is really good right now. And I'm really pumped for GBOF.

Lesnar - Joe
Strowman - Reigns
Rollins - Bray
Finn - Elias (?)

Will be such a good PPV.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Joe ambushes Lesnar and chokes him the fuck out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock :brock :brock


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Seriously, who gives about this women's trash??
> 
> None of them are any good... fpalm
> 
> Cannot wait for Io to show them all up.


Or...


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Can we send out Miz to do another MizTv he was so good


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope Joe lays them both out. Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIETTT SON!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brocks face lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

SO in awe with how far the divas revolution has come, but never forget who started it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh nice one with Joe jumping Brock from behind!! That made me pay attention!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> I hope Joe ambushes Lesnar and chokes him the fuck out.


Holy shit, yes!


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

omg push through Raw. LIT LIT LIT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah, this is how you book JOE :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar/Joe about to destroy that fucking set. :mark


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lesnar's face

:ha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe the best booked guy in the company rn :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cocaine Clutch!:mark:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> 66 pages in more than 2 hrs... yikes...
> 
> This was a hyped up show as well.



This is low right?
I thought earlier that in the past this thread would be well over 100 pages by now, or have I imagined it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Bork is stone red. I love how strong they are making Joe look before Brock finally beats him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are you there Booker T? Why are you there?

:HA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SO. FUCKING. BRILLIANT. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HOLY SHIT DUDE Lesnar's face


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lesnar is a tomato.
#TopGuys for the save


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMOA.FCKIN.JOE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a ********** segment


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace said:


> Cannot wait for Io to show them all up.


You're gonna be waiting awhile for that


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THAT WAS AMAZING


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Screw whatever they have planned. Put that Title on Joe and let him run through the roster on a reign of terror!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar, one of the best sellers in the business.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice segment. Glad they are making Joe strong even tho he will lose the match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Joe is the heel in this feud and Brock is the face right?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And Raw has officially buried Smackdown :applause


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

That was awesome


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dang for a guy who's gonna be used as Lesnar's 2 ply toilet tissue, Joe looks freakin' cool.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Never understood why heels get involved with separating scuffles. They should very much enjoy the violence, laugh at it even.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Brock's face almost turned purple there.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent.

Absolutely excellent.

This is how you build a feud, story and excitement for a PPV.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe needed to get the leg hooks in far sooner.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Good shit, it looked like a real struggle. Joe brings something so different than anyone Lesnar has faced since returning.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brock must have told him to choke him for real. No way you can turn your face purple like that by mere will.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was an incredible segment.

Lesnar seconds away from being put out.

How the fuck did Lesnar get so pink????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Lesnar, *the best seller* in the business.


ftfy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That's it? 
That was underwhelming.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Never understood why heels get involved with separating scuffles. They should very much enjoy the violence, laugh at it even.


You are expecting creative to get the most basic things right.
I love your optimism and naivety.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

That was one entertaining ass segment right there.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Screw whatever they have planned. Put that Title on Joe and let him run through the roster on a reign of terror!


For real. Go where the heat is, while it's still hot. For fucking once.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> Good shit, it looked like a real struggle. Joe brings something so different than anyone Lesnar has faced since returning.



It looked incredibly fake... not good. No reason Brock couldn't have escaped that (since they want to play on his mma training as part of his gimmick).


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just hope the match is not just suplex city.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The High King said:


> You are expecting creative to get the most basic things right.
> I love your optimism and naivety.


It's the little things really. They have all of these agents and none of them could see why such a thing doesn't make sense? Send some baby faces out, they're the ones that are supposed to do the right thing. That's why they're baby faces. I guess I am too optimistic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Screw whatever they have planned. Put that Title on Joe and let him run through the roster on a reign of terror!


Agreed. Joe is the hottest act on Raw right now. Nobody cares about their plans, they can change them, or at least adjust them so that it's Joe going into WrestleMania as champion to drop it to that human shit pile. 

Sadly, that segment just confirms to me there's no thought of changing plans. If nothing else, I hope they shift Joe to SmackDown so he can win the title there.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> That was an incredible segment.
> 
> Lesnar seconds away from being put out.
> 
> How the fuck did Lesnar get so pink????


Joe legit had the choke in or Brock had a diaper on and was pushing a cinder block sized turd out


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

That segment made me question why the fuck Joe vs. Lesnar is on a C-show PPV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar is about to pop :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That's it?
> That was underwhelming.


I could see that it you were looking for a back and forth brawl. It was good for Joe though and w perfect tease he got it on enough to do damage but we've yet to either hit till finishers it was good to me. Wasn't the brawl rematch though


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

They made Joe look like the bigger threat to Lesnar then they ever did with Roman Reigns.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Brock looking like a California raisin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lince Dorado looks so kool! 

I don't watch, so excited to see what he does tonight!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...CW match, time for a break...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lince Dorado is metal as fuck


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The King is here all rise


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn, Tozawa's swag is off the charts. :bjpenn

Big ups to The Titus Brand for hooking him up. :yoshi


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I want them to go to war next week.

Beat the shit out of each other with no one able to stop them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. Joe is the hottest act on Raw right now. Nobody cares about their plans, they can change them, or at least adjust them so that it's Joe going into WrestleMania as champion to drop it to that human shit pile.
> 
> Sadly, that segment just confirms to me there's no thought of changing plans. If nothing else, I hope they shift Joe to SmackDown so he can win the title there.


Joe isn't hotter than Strowman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Titus Brand got that money.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

God Movement said:


> It's the little things really. They have all of these agents and none of them could see why such a thing doesn't make sense? Send some baby faces out, they're the ones that are supposed to do the right thing. That's why they're baby faces. I guess I am too optimistic.


Exactly.
We know it is fake, we suspend belief,
We are doing our part, but when they cannot even do the most basic on their part you think do these muppets really give a shit or have a clue.
Surely there must be at least one suit in creative who must think what we do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heyman: Bathroom break is over.

5 minutes later.

Vince: Bathroom break has resumed.



> Joe isn't hotter than Strowman.


I'd like to see Strowman be over against somebody besides Reigns. His momentum isn't about him, it's about hating Reigns. Joe would get an even bigger reaction if he did what Braun does to Reigns every week. Joe vs Lesnar actually has a big fight feel, Reigns vs Strowman doesn't, mostly because Reigns is incapable of producing something that feels big, and Strowman is just a typical monster.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That mask is fucking hilarious.

Looks like big bird.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One side of that VIP section doesn't have ropes on it :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Tozawa all swagged out thanks to Titus Brand. Love it. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Joe isn't hotter than Strowman.


 He would be if they didn't fuck up his debut and kept Lesnar off TV.

This feud is still infinitely hotter than Braun-Reigns though.

It's got that box office appeal and they've knocked every segment out of the park.

The best feud since Punk-Cena IMO.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879521338477559808


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At least Tozawa didn't have to buy a ticket and sit in the crowd to watch a match like he did 3 weeks ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> It looked incredibly fake... not good. No reason Brock couldn't have escaped that (since they want to play on his mma training as part of his gimmick).


So his face turning purple looked incredibly fake right?


Plus Lesnar almost escaped twice. Not to mention, if someone gets you in a rare naked choke, it is pretty damn difficult to escape from. MMA training or not.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> He would be if they didn't fuck up his debut and kept Lesnar off TV.


He very well could be, not denying that. Joe is more seasoned than Strowman.



> This feud is still infinitely hotter than Braun-Reigns though.


Huge exaggeration. It isn't. You can argue it's hotter I SUPPOSE, but not infinitely so.



> It's got that box office appeal and they've knocked every segment out of the park.
> 
> The best feud since Punk-Cena IMO.


I disagree vehemently.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TITUS BRAND!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe v Lesnar is the hottest feud I've seen in a while.

I hope it continues and culminates at Summerslam where Joe wins the belt.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

How nice of Neville to give Tozawa time to unbutton and roll his sleeves up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus got that contract all drawn up. Making deals.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Titus wearing purple for his new CW client? lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd like to see Strowman be over against somebody besides Reigns. His momentum isn't about him, it's about hating Reigns. Joe would get an even bigger reaction if he did what Braun does to Reigns every week. Joe vs Lesnar actually has a big fight feel, Reigns vs Strowman doesn't, mostly because Reigns is incapable of producing something that feels big, and Strowman is just a typical monster.


Ok.

And you can surely make the same argument about Joe, can't you? Was he astronomically over against Seth Rollins? I don't believe he was. He should be against Lesnar. It's Brock fucking Lesnar.

Joe v Lesnar does have a big fight feel, I agree.

Roman v Strowman also has a big fight feel, although I do not expect you to agree with that, so we'd be wise not to go back and forth on it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE POWA OF TOZAWAAAAA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's what you call a silent crowd.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Emma. She's so criminally underused


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Emma! <3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Joe v Lesnar is the hottest feud I've seen in a while.
> 
> I hope it continues and culminates at Summerslam where Joe wins the belt.


 Yeah, carry through with Joe-Lesnar, you need two matches for this.

Have Lesnar scrape through at GBOF and Joe choke Lesnar out at Summerslam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Titus is a pretty decent manager :bjpenn

Emma


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why is Titus a manager now? Was he injured and can't wrestle now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Titus is growing on me, I sorta like him now :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Damn. Titus Brand got that money.


He always has, brah:










:vince$


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Ok.
> 
> And you can surely make the same argument about Joe, can't you? Was he astronomically over against Seth Rollins? I don't believe he was. He should be against Lesnar. It's Brock fucking Lesnar.
> 
> ...


 Joe-Lesnar has box office appeal, it feels like on entirely other level to Reigns-Lesnar or any Lesnar feud since Taker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So why is Titus a manager now? Was he injured and can't wrestle now?


He never could wrestle :lol

The manager role suits him so much more better.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Heyman: Bathroom break is over.
> 
> 5 minutes later.
> 
> ...


He had well-received matches against Big Show, and him/Zayn were getting good reactions during their feud.

They know how to present Strowman, that's probably the biggest reason for his reaction.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Joe-Lesnar has box office appeal, it feels like on entirely other level to Reigns-Lesnar or any Lesnar feud since Taker.


Again, disagree. It feels like a big wrestling match to me, and that's it.

But, this whole discussion has opened my eyes to the possibility that maybe the "big fight" is a mere illusion, and maybe it's just the superstars that we like being put in a big match gives us that perception. Maybe.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Emma. She's so criminally underused


Understatement of the year for the Raw brand.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GBOF>MITB


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Again, disagree. It feels like a big wrestling match to me, and that's it.
> 
> But, this whole discussion has opened my eyes to the possibility that maybe the "big fight" is a mere illusion, and maybe it's just the superstars that we like being put in a big match gives us that perception. Maybe.


 The reason why Strowman-Reigns is hot is because of the overbooking and Reigns heat.

Although I believe Strowman can continue the momentum after this feud if they continue the overbooking.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Seems like no Austin tonight...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is that good or bad new that Roman Reigns "escaped" the ambulance, and is now looking for Strowman? :cole

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> Seems like no Austin tonight...


Why was this even a rumor


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyman admitting Joe will win if he locks in the Coquina Clutch.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Someone needs ro take that clip of Braun throwing Roman and editing R Kelly's "I Believe I Can Fly" on it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well hopefully the way Heyman is describing the match is how they end up booking it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

They're really building Great Balls of Fire to be a big PPV.

It may have the best card (probable card) of the year so far.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> The reason why Strowman-Reigns is hot is because of the overbooking and Reigns heat.
> 
> Although I believe Strowman can continue the momentum after this feud if they continue the overbooking.


I don't think _overbooking_ is the right term. They've had the necessary amount/variety of segments that you should have in a big program. Joe v Brock has also been booked to perfection. I'm surprised really with how well they've done with both.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOODNESS GRACIOUS... GREAT CHARLY OF CARUSO :book


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nia Jax the energy vacuum.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joke's on you, Alexa: I *never* thought that you'd fail.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Nia should never talk, ever, why is it so hard for WWE to see this? Her acting isn't good enough for a porno.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah she's judged on how she looks. She's so tiny that she looks like a kid with a replica belt.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Still a fan of Nia.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I don't think _overbooking_ is the right term. They've had the necessary amount/variety of segments that you should have in a big program. Joe v Brock has also been booked to perfection. I'm surprised really with how well they've done with both.


 Joe-Lesnar is minimal but effective booking. 99% of Reigns stuff is overbooking, problem is if you give that booking to someone else, it greatly overshadows Roman. Like Braun has proven, he has dwarfed Reigns in this and has gotten over HUGE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Why was this even a rumor


Because of a new Austin t-shirt that said Los Angeles on the back :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa trying not to get her ass beat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I just want to see Nia and Alexa work together, is that to much to ask? LOL


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why is this main event? A lot of awesome shit has happened tonight that could have gone on last, most specifically Joe and Lesnar seg,


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice Ppv selling by Heyman


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Please Nia don't win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia Jax is like Baron Corbin on the mic. SO FUCKING BORING.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cena is a free agent now? Guess he couldn't take not being in the spot light.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can't wait for Cena to return :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Reminder that Alexa Bliss is a heel.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I don't think _overbooking_ is the right term. They've had the necessary amount/variety of segments that you should have in a big program. Joe v Brock has also been booked to perfection. I'm surprised really with how well they've done with both.


 Overbooking, smoke and mirriors or what ever. 

They've given them more than anyone else and are not as good or hot as the Lesnar-Joe feud. Lesnar-Joe has had a lot less but has been far more effective and compelling.

FGS all Joe did tonight was lock in the coquina clutch and it was still easily the top segment of the show.

No Ambulances or smoke and mirrors needed.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Nia Jax is like Baron Corbin on the mic. SO FUCKING BORING.


I'm not going to say Corbin is great on the mic.

But Nia Jax is infinitely worse. What the fuck did we just watch...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa looked like a child next to Nia lol :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha if Nia wins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879527198805204992


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Joe-Lesnar is minimal but effective booking. 99% of Reigns stuff is overbooking, problem is if you give that booking to someone else, it greatly overshadows Roman. Like Braun has proven, he has dwarfed Reigns in this and has gotten over HUGE.


Pretty sure the aim of the feud was to get Braun Strowman over. That's precisely what they were going for with Strowman flipping an ambulance over with Roman in it. Maybe they weren't expecting the "Thank You Strowman's" and all of the rest of it but I doubt they're so stupid to think that would get ROMAN over.

Not really sure what you mean by overbooking though, that's not my definition of the term.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Because of a new Austin t-shirt that said Los Angeles on the back :lol


Watch him come out there after the show is over :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This ain't the "real" main event. It's gonna end on Roman jumping Braun in some random location.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO and Jericho on Ride Along. Should be good.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So Bayley is first or last beaten.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 Nia Jax is ever so predictably the last entry.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay it's Bayley!!!! :bayley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> This ain't the "real" main event. It's gonna end on Roman jumping Braun in some random location.


Well they did say it is the main event but I could see that happening. Seems we still have plenty of time for the women's match to conclude and then wrap up the show with another Reigns/Braun segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why didn't they air that Ride Along episode when they were still buddies?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone but Nia. I can't.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

listen to those crickets chirp. they killed her dead


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Ok.
> 
> And you can surely make the same argument about Joe, can't you? Was he astronomically over against Seth Rollins? I don't believe he was. He should be against Lesnar. It's Brock fucking Lesnar.
> 
> ...


the hate for Roman helps strowman be liked more

The strength and credibility of brock by the same token helps joe


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Bayley gonna last until the end, then easy win for Sasha.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol only one person standing there with the

Hugger section

Sign


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Pretty sure the aim of the feud was to get Braun Strowman over. That's precisely what they were going for with Strowman flipping an ambulance over with Roman in it. Maybe they weren't expecting the "Thank You Strowman's" and all of the rest of it but I doubt they're so stupid to think that would get ROMAN over.
> 
> Not really sure what you mean by overbooking though, that's not my definition of the term.


Yea the whole feud is to get Strowman on Romans level which worked. Just like Brock vs Reigns at WM is not to get Roman over (he already is) its solidify that he is the guy and its his yard for the next few years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Overbooking, smoke and mirriors or what ever.
> 
> They've given them more than anyone else and are not as good or hot as the Lesnar-Joe feud. Lesnar-Joe has had a lot less but has been far more effective and compelling.
> 
> ...


It should be the top segment, it has Brock Lesnar in it, a guy they're paying 5-10 million dollars a year because he's such a huge star and who defeated Goldberg at Wrestlemania, he's also holding the top title in the WWE today, the Universal Title.

Not sure why you keep saying this, you're speaking as though the Roman v Braun program is cold, which it is not. The crowd was loud for the Roman v Braun stuff also, how are you differentiating which is more over than the other? What metrics are using? Again, not saying it ISN'T hotter than Roman's program, but you're exaggerating.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Decent reaction for Buried-Bayley


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Inb4 Nia Jax is ever so predictably the last entry.


I'll take this L


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> I'm not going to say Corbin is great on the mic.
> 
> But Nia Jax is infinitely worse. What the fuck did we just watch...


Well I mean yeah, Nia is much more inferior on the stick than Corbin. I compared them both because they just sound monotone af.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Yea the whole feud is to get Strowman on Romans level which worked. Just like Brock vs Reigns at WM is not to get Roman over (he already is) its solidify that he is the guy and its his yard for the next few years.


They would certainly like Brock v Roman to increase Roman's starpower so I disagree with you there. It's definitely to get him _more_ over.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope the winner of this match takes the belt from Alexa. 

Alexa has truly set this division back at least 5 years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

80 pages with only 20 minutes of the 3 hrs left :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So here it is.. What if WWE has became one big series of candid camera? One big troll prank show.. The big difference is instead of the fools being the ones in front of the camera, instead it's everyone behind the screen. Vince pulls gags on the entire world by people still watching. :surprise:


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

redban said:


> I hope the winner of this match takes the belt from Alexa.
> 
> Alexa has truly set this division back at least 5 years.


It's truly amazing how many people think she's significantly better than Kelly Kelly was.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley will be eliminated here.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why can't we just accept that both the Lesnar-Joe match and Reigns-Strowman match are the marquee feuds heading into GBOF? They both got the biggest reactions of the night. It doesn't have the be a competition, they're both exciting in their own right.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If there was anyone who would deny math, it's today's Booker T.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, LaVar's segment is getting retweeted like crazy on Twitter.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How come Bayley look like Lonzo Ball with a wig on?

:hmmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> So here it is.. What if WWE has became one big series of candid camera? One big troll prank show.. The big difference is instead of the fools being the ones in front of the camera, instead it's everyone behind the screen. Vince pulls gags on the entire world by people still watching. :surprise:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bayley got jobbed out lol.

Please....don't let Nia win this. Omg.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley....done. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker T was talking shit on commentary and Jax flattens Bayley first....

This is getting hard to watch.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

People are really chanting for Nia? Wow.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

welp


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man... they just can't do anything right by Bayley. 

Fuck.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Why can't we just accept that both the Lesnar-Joe match and Reigns-Strowman match are the marquee feuds heading into GBOF? They both got the biggest reactions of the night. It doesn't have the be a competition, they're both exciting in their own right.


I have accepted that. I'm personally looking forward to both, it's not some sort of competition. Love Ace, but his Roman hate-boner is affecting his better judgment.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Well........time for Bayley to get some advice from Sami Zayn on how to be a popular jobber.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh god if Nia runs through everyone... 

Knew Bayley would go first or last, only spots that would make sense


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this is me done.
Nothing the women could do could make me want to watch this shit any longer, unless stephanie comes out in stockings with a dildo, and that seems slim. so goodnight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

HHH was to be seething with how Bayley has been booked and received by fans the last few months.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Why can't we just accept that both the Lesnar-Joe match and Reigns-Strowman match are the marquee feuds heading into GBOF? They both got the biggest reactions of the night. It doesn't have the be a competition, they're both exciting in their own right.


I agree. Love both feuds and cant wait to see how they play out.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Also, LaVar's segment is getting retweeted like crazy on Twitter.


:vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Bayley got jobbed out lol.
> 
> Please....don't let Nia win this. Omg.


I still think it's gonna be Sasha.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> Bayley got jobbed out lol.
> 
> Please....don't let Nia win this. Omg.


Sasha is going to come at the end.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> HHH was to be seething with how Bayley has been booked and received by fans the last few months.


I mean, it takes special talent to fuck it up this badly.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Bayley in the doghouse?

She was the top face in the division not long ago, even getting a big Wrestlemania win. What happened?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

This match is going on too long.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember the Gauntlet match where Shesaro eliminated everyone? I can see that happening here as well


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> If there was anyone who would deny math, it's today's Booker T.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

So why is this the "main event" again? Thought it would at least be Sasha putting a wounded Bayley out of her misery, can't think any other reason why they would do this.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> So his face turning purple looked incredibly fake right?
> 
> 
> Plus Lesnar almost escaped twice. Not to mention, if someone gets you in a rare naked choke, it is pretty damn difficult to escape from. MMA training or not.



1. Lesnar turns purple just coming down the ramp, half the time.

2. That rear naked choke wasn't anywhere near being locked in. Joe has sometimes had it look good, when it's on the ground... but this was just ridiculous.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> Is Bayley in the doghouse?
> 
> She was the top face in the division not long ago, even getting a big Wrestlemania win. What happened?


Alexa came to Raw and became the pet project over her. Plus they seem to be building Sasha for another title run.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Strategize said:


> So why is this the "main event" again? Thought it would at least be Sasha putting a wounded Bayley out of her misery, can't think any other reason why they would do this.


Paige return? Apparently she's been preparing for a come back.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I would probably mark if Mickie tapped to the bear hug, yeah, the announcers ruined it the other day, but still, it was a great thing with D Bry there for a bit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Alexa came to Raw and became the pet project over her. *Plus they seem to be building Sasha for another title run.*


Does that mean Charlotte becomes the second free agent, behind Cena?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia is so boring ugh.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why do they force the woman on us?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Strategize said:


> So why is this the "main event" again? Thought it would at least be Sasha putting a wounded Bayley out of her misery, can't think any other reason why they would do this.


Wait, this boring woman's match is the main event tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sasha beats Nia round 6


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha :ha :ha

Dana vs Nia. In a main event of raw. 

Hahahahahaha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Paige return? Apparently she's been preparing for a come back.


Ha, not for the WWE. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana and Nia.. This is gonna be REALLY BAD

Edit: Nvm, it only lasted like 10 secs :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Jax pins James with a fucking shoulder block


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its obvious as fuck Nia is winning.....They've built this entire thing around Alexa being afraid to face Nia, you think after that build they're just gonna have Dana Brooke or Sasha suddenly win?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BANZAIIIIIIII!!!!*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Dana with nothing.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

RIP Dana


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dana _actually_ got jobbed the fuck out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least that was fast


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dana! :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PUSH. EMMA.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha wins, Nia and Alexa double team her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma deserves better


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sigh, how predictable and boring.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The queen.

Sasha. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow and just like that they just buried Emma, i understand doing that to Dana but Emma? Really?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Would've loved to see Emma win this.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This could be interesting. The two biggest botch machines in the WWE in the same ring.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

why do they do do these gauntlet matches and just let 1 wrestler steamroll the rest? It just makes the other wrestlers look like non factor jobbers.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

There goes the division.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lmao Dana and Emma


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha needs to win.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma about to job the fuck out :fuckthis


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia beating two people in a row would be impressive, beating 4 in a row with increasing speed is just dumb.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck this match... 

Nia runs roughshod through everyone else, and now it's expected that 95-pound Sasha Banks can legitimately knock her off?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is hot for Sasha.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please save us Sasha.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Those slaps. :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nia is fuckin GASSED lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

There's the big person in to the post spot.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It's approaching this level or fuckery but not quite there yet.

Edit: I'm an idiot and can't figure out how to embed a Youtube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icrlOXj7l6U


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emma is dreadful


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Just crushing everyone. I hope Nia wins. It's her time to get the belt.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Nia beating two people in a row would be impressive, beating 4 in a row with increasing speed is just dumb.


Exactly.

Common sense suggests you should slow down with each opponent, if they flippe the order and had Nia tiring it would make much more sense.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if this is the main event we got another 10+ minutes of this boring match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nia Jax is the female version of the Great Khali.

Two absolute train wrecks that we knew/know will be pushed.

#SaveUsSasha


----------



## c0se (Aug 13, 2013)

Didnt they promote Lana earlier for this match? Or was she squashed like Dana and Emma and I didnt notice?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Dana and Emma.  Welp, I've got no fucks left to give about this match now that they're out. :armfold

brb Poochy & Yoshi's Woolly World :yoshi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, it's hearbreaking seeing Emma lasting as much as fucking Dana Brooke.

BTW, Sasha looking fine as hell tonight


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Crucial said:


> Those slaps. :lmao


Those stupid patty-cake slaps made me cringe, and I thought Naomi's stupid kicks were a dumb move.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879530322098094081


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck this match...
> 
> Nia runs roughshod through everyone else, and now it's expected that 95-pound Sasha Banks can legitimately knock her off?



Yep, she can dump out the larger and more muscular dana in seconds, but somehow the smaller and lighter sasha is just too much


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Save us Sasha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

c0se said:


> Didnt they promote Lana earlier for this match? Or was she squashed like Dana and Emma and I didnt notice?


Bruh.. She on Smackdown.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> It's approaching this level or fuckery but not quite there yet.
> 
> Edit: I'm an idiot and can't figure out how to embed a Youtube video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icrlOXj7l6U


All you need is the part of the link after the equal sign so the coding should look like this for future reference.

[MEDIA=youtube]icrlOXj7l6U[/MEDIA]


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah ... if they were planning to have Nia destroy the first 4, then they should have reversed the order. Give her Dana & Emma in squashes first, Mickie in a short one, and then Bayley in a back-and-forth.

The way they did it, Emma and Dana look weak (big waste of Emma).


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

c0se said:


> Didnt they promote Lana earlier for this match? Or was she squashed like Dana and Emma and I didnt notice?


Lana is on Smackdown.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This Raw wasn't bad at all, except this main event.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Man, it's hearbreaking seeing Emma lasting as much as fucking Dana Brooke.t


I hope they both get release during spring cleaning to make room for the Iconic Duo. 

Nia all the way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

c0se said:


> Didnt they promote Lana earlier for this match? Or was she squashed like Dana and Emma and I didnt notice?


Lana's on SmackDown, breh. :serious:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia look like she's about to collapse


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jax looks gassed as all fuck.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Sasha Banks ring gear is horrendous.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who cares about this... fpalm


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Even if Sasha wins this and beats Bliss at Fiery Balls, this won't "save" or help the division if the story telling is still crap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879532189607579650


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Turned this one just now and my only observation is that Sasha looks tiny compared to Nia, but Sasha's butt is really attractive for a butt that isn't that big.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STILL. CAN'T. BELIEVE. THIS. IS. THE. MAIN. EVENT.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

These count out spots cause Nia is gassed lmao.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha could be my main event any night. :banderas


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Nia is almost Khalil level I swear....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> STILL. CAN'T. BELIEVE. THIS. IS. THE. MAIN. EVENT.


Only reason it's the main event is because of the womens MITB match tomorrow night on SDL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> These count out spots cause Nia is gassed lmao.


Yep, was about to say the same.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Alexa to come out and cost Nia?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Turned this one just now and my only observation is that Sasha looks tiny compared to Nia, but Sasha's butt is really attractive for a butt that isn't that big.


It ain't a big ass, It ain't a small ass, It's THE ass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nia is gassed enough and green enough that she could really hurt Sasha here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> STILL. CAN'T. BELIEVE. THIS. IS. THE. MAIN. EVENT.


 Forcing a divison the majority don't care about. These women are mediocre and clearly levels below the men.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another count/break segment to allow Nia to catch her breath.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is the stupid women the main event ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is fucking boring


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Only reason it's the main event is because of the womens MITB match tomorrow night on SDL


That main event will be miles better than this main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What was the pin spot for the bear hug? Looked stupid.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Man raw has been good tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Only reason it's the main event is because of the womens MITB match tomorrow night on SDL


I get that, but this is some middle of the show type shit. Has no buisness being the main event. Least the SDL women's main event is a MITB rematch.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Forcing a divison the majority don't care about. These women are mediocre and clearly levels below the men.


Careful, some woman will call you sexist and tell you about some revolution and how these boring jobbers are deserving of this spot cos they have a vagina


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

_This_ is the ME?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearhug to catch breath spot. And people use to give roman a hard time for blowing up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This chick is gassed in a match where she really hasn't done much, makes you wonder how she passed all those grueling tests/drills they put you through in the Performance Center lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia is just so bad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ref asking nia if she needs a break after that suplex :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Elbow to the jaw? That's a fucking knee cole


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Sasha!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Her saying "Bye Sasha" was nails on a chalkboard. ffs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Apparently Cole thinks a knee to the face is an elbow to the jaw, why does this fucktard have a job here?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The High King said:


> Careful, some woman will call you sexist and tell you about some revolution and how these boring jobbers are deserving of this spot cos they have a vagina


 I'm fine with the women getting the spot if they're on the level of Io. IMO she's above a lot of men on the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia is pretty much dead at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was knee to the jaw Cole you fucking idiot


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Why is the stupid women the main event ?


I don't think it's a good main event but you should try to learn basic grammar before calling anything "stupid".


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*"Elbow to the jaw!" * :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The crowd looks dead for this main event. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is there ANY reason this shit has to go into overtime?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is stupid.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

A THUNDEROUS SAMOA JOP I MEAN IM MAGGLE COLE AND VINCE WONT SHUT THE FUCK IN MY EAR SO I CANT TALK GUD SRY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao what bullshit. Sorry. I can't buy it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

L
O
L


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THANK FUCK!

SASSSHAAA <3!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCKING SO GLAD NIA LOST


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What a terrible main event


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Impressive winning move by Sasha. Awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How the fuck is someone small as Sasha supposed to choke out Nia?

Nia can fucking break it through sheer power.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yesss!! Now Sasha just needs to take the title off Alexa at GBOF.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:lol can't believe that won her the match. ok.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ace said:


> How the fuck is someone small as Sasha supposed to choke out Nia?
> 
> Nia can fucking break it through sheer power.


How did Daniel Bryan make Batista tap? Same story there


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JoeOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

Fuck Sasha.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> I'm fine with the women getting the spot if they're on the level of Io. IMO she's above a lot of men on the roster.


Women want equality and be treated the same.
Which is right.

But they cannot play the women card when people complain they are not as good as the men.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Calls a knee strike an elbow strike
> Calls a Samoan drop a "Samoan chip"

Go home, MAGGLE. You're drunk. :lol

And so much for Nia being built up into a credible contender. :mase

Oh well, I like Banks and at least her winning can mean that Bliss can stiff the fuck out of her with a Bull Bliss Hammer. >


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Kurt was gonna announce something


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Kurt out there?


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Ace said:


> I'm fine with the women getting the spot if they're on the level of Io. IMO she's above a lot of men on the roster.


Do you really think though that WWE will treat Io well. After what they did with alot of other women, I don't know if Io will be treated any better. I hope she sticks with NXT for awhile just to get away from Vince and Kevin Dunn. I just have concerns about how they will treat her.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bliss and Sasha.

Heaven.

:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They blew their load to early with this imo, this should of been the Summer Slam match


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Fuck. I wanted Nia to win it and crush that dwarf.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What's the point of Kurt coming out?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> How the fuck is someone small as Sasha supposed to choke out Nia?
> 
> Nia can fucking break it through sheer power.


They basically did the exact same finish as Bayley and Nia at takeover. Nobody questioned it...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rather random to have Angle come out there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yippee, the ugly troll doll won


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL at the so called money match taking place at GBOF :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

and Kurt allowed that? that's a heel tactic!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kurt Angle comes out to congratulate Sasha for winning a #1 contender match?

Pathetic female pandering PR.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Awful ending.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss about to have her best match. These 2 really don't like each other lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

entrance music musical chairs

what a great ending to RAW

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Whaaa... DID SOMEONE STAND UP TO ALEXA! WOW! 



:l


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

So guys, what is your final thoughts on raw


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Sasha won? Ehhhh.I like Sasha but I think they should've saved this matchup for Summerslam. Plus I low-key kinda wanted to see Nia vs Alexa.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hopefully Sasha wins, just cause I'm sick of bliss. :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879536251317002242


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bliss needs to lose. Awful champion. I'll take Sasha. Let her feud with Nia or Emma, or work face vs face against Mickie or Bayley. 

But goodness --- get this belt off Alexa.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to great show outside the last 30 minutes.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Rather random to have Angle come out there.


He wanted to give the fans their 'You suck' chant chance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Overall, RAW was pretty good. Thumbs up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kimwun said:


> So guys, what is your final thoughts on raw


AWFUL main event!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Sasha won? Ehhhh.I like Sasha but I think they should've saved this matchup for Summerslam. Plus I low-key kinda wanted to see Nia vs Alexa.


They might do a rematch at Summerslam after Sasha loses the first match.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

raw was over before this thread reached 50 pages.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Story of the match: Nia Jax disposes four women easily. Then the tiniest of the bunch enters, and Nia, instead of just disposing her, tries to get her counted out until Sasha gets the cardio advantage, and Nia needs to tap.

What fucking agent did this?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> They blew their load to early with this imo, this should of been the Summer Slam match


Like usual..yes, I agree. They should have built that up with a mic feud, and their 1st title match at summerslam. WWE is too stupid to do that though.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wasn't a fan of the match because fuck Nia. But the finish and the Alexa/Sasha stare down was great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Putting that as main event instead of Joe/Lesnar :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> They basically did the exact same finish as Bayley and Nia at takeover. Nobody questioned it...


 I didn't watch it, but I was literally cringing watching that. How stupid do they think fans are? Nia is 3 times the size of Sasha, she could easily break it by sheer power and size difference. Sasha didn't have it exactly locked in to the point where it was impossible to break.

Stupid finish.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just take the title off Bliss.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Another match where Alexa's going to be carried through. Yay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> I didn't watch it, but I was literally cringing watching that. How stupid do they think fans are? Nia is 3 times the size of Sasha, she could easily break it by sheer power and size difference. Sasha didn't have it exactly locked in to the point where it was impossible to break.
> 
> Stupid finish.


why wouldnt nia just fall over backwards and literally crush sasha to death


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone really care which woman holds the title? They are all the same. After two weeks everyone will be bored because they're simply not interesting enough.

Except Nia Jax. She shouldn't even be in the WWE at all. Ffs.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why WWE isn't waiting till Summerslam for Alexa vs Sasha, for the first time on the main roster, is stupid.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Demolition119 said:


> Like usual..yes, I agree. They should have built that up with a mic feud, and their 1st title match at summerslam. WWE is too stupid to do that though.





Architect-Rollins said:


> Why WWE isn't waiting till Summerslam for Alexa vs Sasha, for the first time on the main roster, is stupid.



Because Alexa isn't good. She won't do a fine job holding that belt all the way to August.

She got the accolade of being the first woman to win both the Raw and Smackdown titles. Now get the belt off her.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

did the producers/writers have a mental breakdown at the end of that raw?

why did angle come out... why did bliss come out just to get dropkicked... why not just end with Sasha's hand being raised, bliss comes out (stare down) end? 

i wouldnt be so mad if that bank statement transition didn't like complete trash


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Does anyone really care which woman holds the title? They are all the same. After two weeks everyone will be bored because they're simply not interesting enough.
> 
> Except Nia Jax. She shouldn't even be in the WWE at all. Ffs.


 Women's wrestling has never drawn, I hate how people are pretending like it does now. If you want to see how much the women draw, have them be the main focus for the next month and see for yourself.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> I didn't watch it, but I was literally cringing watching that. How stupid do they think fans are? Nia is 3 times the size of Sasha, she could easily break it by sheer power and size difference. Sasha didn't have it exactly locked in to the point where it was impossible to break.
> 
> Stupid finish.


Nia was exhausted, hence why she kept throwing Sasha out the ring. 
How else could Sasha possibly have won? 

Rollup? They've done it.
Countout? Not exactly the strongest win to make someone the number 1 contender.

They couldn't of done it any other way, plus they reacted big to it, it worked.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Headliner said:


> They might do a rematch at Summerslam after Sasha loses the first match.


True. And that's probably what they're going to do anyways but I wanted their first encounter be on a big even and Summerslam is that.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

redban said:


> Because Alexa isn't good. She won't do a fine job holding that belt all the way to August.
> 
> She got the accolade of being the first woman to win both the Raw and Smackdown titles. Now get the belt off her.


It is still the biggest match they can currently do with the raw women, and they are throwing away the 1st match on a b ppv.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why WWE isn't waiting till Summerslam for Alexa vs Sasha, for the first time on the main roster, is stupid.


Because obviously Alexa shouldn't be anywhere near a 1 vs 1 match at summerslam..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Braun Strowman opening segment + brawl

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Elias Samson vs Hardy Boyz/Finn Balor

- Goldust backstage promo

- Enzo Amore/Big Cass segment + attack

- Big Cass confronting Corey Graves

- Bray Wyatt post-match backstage promo

- Paul Heyman/Samoa Joe backstage segment

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Samoa Joe segment + attack

- Paul Heyman backstage interview

- Titus O'Neil post-match promo

- Bayley vs Nia Jax vs Mickie James vs Dana Brooke vs Emma vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Because obviously Alexa shouldn't be anywhere near a 1 vs 1 match at summerslam..


So Nia does?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the way paul heyman used "great balls of fire" at the end of his promo :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The dark match was Rollins vs Wyatt..why does WWE just give PPV matches away for free? :lol fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Who else thought Steiner was returning when the ambulance sirens blared?


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

The One Man Gang said:


> Who else thought Steiner was returning when the ambulance sirens blared?


He's off getting ready to kill Jeremy Borash and Joseph Park on Sunday


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This was the second week in a row that Kurt Angle came out for the main event and was not needed at all! LoL


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> the way paul heyman used "great balls of fire" at the end of his promo :banderas


You know if wwe is going with such a ridiculous ppv name, i really hope they go all out with the theme.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why WWE isn't waiting till Summerslam for Alexa vs Sasha, for the first time on the main roster, is stupid.


They already faced each other on Raw back in April.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Glad Sasha won, can't wait for Banks vs Bliss!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Glad that Sasha won (maybe now they'll FINALLY start booking her to her full potential, finger's crossed). She'd due for a PROPER title reign now since she hasn't gotten one yet. 

But they still booked Bayley and Emma like crap and did nothing to help their credibility.

And all to try and build up Nia who, I'm sorry, just isn't ready. She's one of the worst performers on Raw.

One step forward, three steps back hey WWE.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I figure you'll see Bluss retain with help from a pissed off Nia and you will have a triple threat at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lavar Ball and Enzo were the highlights of Raw....

What the fuck is happening?!

:rollins4


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

The more I see Braun Strowman beat the crap out of Roman Reigns, the more I like Braun Strowman. :grin2: Cesaro is a tag-team Champ, but he still eats the pin. GoldDust had another excellent Shattered Dreams Productions promo. Hopefully R-Truth is able to respond after getting jumped this week. I didn't care for Miz TV this week, nor do I care for the name Miztourage. However, I was glad to see Maryse still in the fold as well as Axel helping Bo secure the victory. Enzo lays it all on the line again (last week's tears were impressive) only to have Big Cass feign remorse before he turns on Enzo all over again. (Y) Brock sold the Coquina Clutch incredibly well. Not only did he turn beet red, but he nearly took out the entrance LED board trying to get Joe off him. :clap


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Traditionalist said:


> The more I see Braun Strowman beat the crap out of Roman Reigns, the more I like Braun Strowman. :grin2: Cesaro is a tag-team Champ, but he still eats the pin. GoldDust had another excellent Shattered Dreams Productions promo. Hopefully R-Truth is able to respond after getting jumped this week. I didn't care for Miz TV this week, nor do I care for the name Miztourage. However, I was glad to see Maryse still in the fold as well as Axel helping Bo secure the victory. Enzo lays it all on the line again (last week's tears were impressive) only to have Big Cass feign remorse before he turns on Enzo all over again. (Y) Brock sold the Coquina Clutch incredibly well. Not only did he turn beet red, but he nearly took out the entrance LED board trying to get Joe off him. :clap


I second this post.

Agreed with everything you said man.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe punked Lesnar AGAIN


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Attitude Era "asshole" chants at Big Cass. I think it's a huge mistake splitting up. They should have at least gotten a tag titles run. 

Goldust bringing back the old school attire. 

I was expecting Nia to win setting up re-match given the finish to Nia/Bliss on Raw. Bliss will retain at Great Balls Of Fire in DQ or BS finish with Sasha winning at SummerSlam.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUN


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this goldust stuff is going to fail because goldust ALWAYS FAILS. He's going to go down as the most memorable character that continuously failed a trillion times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> BRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUN


 Joe :mark: Joe :mark: Joe :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ace said:


> *Women's wrestling has never drawn, *I hate how people are pretending like it does now. If you want to see how much the women draw, have them be the main focus for the next month and see for yourself.


Pretty sure the 90's Joshi drew


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

dare i say raw was good?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Pretty sure the 90's Joshi drew


 You know what I mean...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Lesnar's face lol, Towelie didn't fully choke him out & he won't cause Lesnar is gonna eat him at balls of fire

#Casshole 10/10 for Enzo tbh

Strowman & Reigns gold as usual & Reigns was really good on the mic tbh. He gets more & more comfortable I dunno if he got given less of a script or he just felt more natural accepting the 50/50 stuff

"First ever" fpalm

Why has Nia tapped again??????? Love Banks but Nia shoulda won then have Banks at Summerslam..Nia always falling short, how is she a monster with the way they've booked her?

The rest was shit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So they've just dropped The Miz/Maryse split angle? I'm glad but what the hell was the point in teasing it for the past three weeks and having Maryse storm off only to be right by his side this week and not even mention it? I guess they realised it was a dumb idea?

And what the hell, Miz won a match?!?! Granted Ambrose was whipping his ass and the Miztourage (not a fan of the name) won the match, but still Miz got to win a match?!?! That's the first time he's stood tall in back to back weeks since...I can't remember.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Lesnar was having flasbacks of UFC, :lol


The Women's Gauntlet match was fun and its awesome Goldust went back to his original self in Los Angeles!


- Vic


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok this week's highlights from RAW include the awesome opening segment with Roman Reigns and Braun Stroman brawl. Roman was confident on the mic out there and then him getting thrown off ramp onto the ambulance truck was brutal but a cool visual. Fun tag team match between the Hardyz and Balor vs Cesaro/Sheamus and Elias Samson. 

The "match" between Goldust and R-Truth was short and sweet to keep this feud going. Loved seeing Goldust back in his classic gear. That Miz TV segment was beyond nuts. LaVar Ball was a goofball out there and fit right into the world of WWE. LaMelo Ball had to make things look bad for saying a phrase that will definitely be edited out. I have no problem with the Miztourage defeating Amborse, Slater and Rhino though. 

Brock Lesnar appeared and finally sacrificed himself for once getting choked out by Samoa Joe. Paul Heyman's promo backstage was very good. The Enzo and Cass segment was very emotional and well acted especially by Enzo. Lastly, the main event Gauntlet match started off slow but picked up once Sasha came. Great match between Sasha and Nia to allow Nia to still look strong in defeat. Sasha vs Bayley next. About time. Decent show this week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> Just looked on twitter and they seem to love the Lavar segment. Shame the WWE fans are so clueless.


Well it was a bad segment but still an entertaining and crazy one. As opposed to stuff like Bayleys this is your life which was just bad in every way and entertained no one except the Alexa fanboys.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ace said:


> You know what I mean...


haha yeah I know and I get what u mean too.

I'd say there were women that drew well like Sable and Chyna and prime Sunny, and to lesser extent Trish and Lita as well. But "Women Wrestling IN WWE" as a drawing brand has been rising, I think women getting their own show now would definitely do better than the unfortunately castrated and neutered CW.. I'll say that due to lack of star power today and multiple other factors the girls today are RELATIVELY drawing well, I wouldn't be surprised to see people say that they paid money to go watch Charlotte/Sasha/Becky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Loved Heymans backstage promo after the attack and the way he integrated 'Great Balls Of Fire' into it lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I didn't watch Raw last night, I was so tired from baby sitting that I fell asleep 15 minutes before it started? 

Was it any good? I'll watch the Youtube clips when I get home from work maybe


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Pretty sure the 90's Joshi drew


You think they drew, check out the 80s with chigusa nagayo vs dump matsumono

It is the definition of heat

Seriously, go watch that. All the fans are there because of chigusa. Watch it, then dare come back and tell me any of these wwe women ever had heat like that


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

When will Lesnar get his revenge on joe? Although I do think he'll defeat joe at GBOF.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Miz was ok in both parts (Miztourage is a stupid name though).
Joe/Lesnar spot was good.
Enzo's acting was great. The angle is dumb however.
Mickie getting absolutely fucking bulldozed was good and bad at the same time.

The best parts of the show were Braun smashing enhancement talent again and Matt saying 'wonderful' to Balor after the tag match.


The rest was utter shite. 
Rollins finisher is awful.
Long ass women's 'main event'.
Nia tapping out to a twig in a wig was laughable and they made Bayley, Emma, Mickie and Dana look like jobbers (it's not a good thing to do even if it is the case for some).

Raw has been getting better recently, but this show was a huge step back.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> When will Lesnar get his revenge on joe? Although I do think he'll defeat joe at GBOF.


You answered your own question :brock4

I'm surprised that Joe has punked Lesnar out effectively three times if you include the Heyman attack. But they have built it up so well.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Brock and Heyman must really like Joe. They're treating him with the same respect they did Goldberg (IRL, not kayfabe) by giving Joe all these moments to shine and look like a threat. And that Heyman backstage promo where they explicitly said it wouldn't be the usual Suplex City squash. If we're getting 20 minutes of Brock vs. Joe, I might lose my mind. And Joe wouldn't look bad at all in losing to Brock if he becomes the one man to take him to the fucking limit in the last 5 years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:heyman5


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I enjoyed it a lot. Entertaining from start to finish. Might have have been my favorite episode of the year so far.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not the yes kicks, it's the it kicks - Corey graves. I thought that was a great line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed:

Opening segment with Reigns/Strowman - nice to see Reigns getting more and more confident on the microphone and playing to the crowd, also nice to see Strowman continue with the reactions and crowd support, I see the crowd are starting to lift their arms when he does. Always a positive sign.

Enzo/Cass segment - thought they did a good job here. We all knew they weren't getting back together but they booked it well with the clothesline coming at the end at the top of the ramp to amp up the aggression. I think this could really get Cass over as a heel, considering Enzo is the more likeable out of the two when it comes to those in attendance.

Joe/Lesnar segment - perfectly executed. Joe, much like Goldberg did, catches Lesnar by surprise and shows that it's a weak spot of Lesnar's. Joe, much like Goldberg, is showing absolutely no fear and will go into the match expecting to do the same. Will be interesting to see what happens next week, would be nice to see even more brutality, some head to turnbuckle busted open the hardway spots etc. to really amp it up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only just got round to watching.

What I like about Raw right now is that they seem to be getting the main feuds right, the build for Lesnar/Joe and Reigns/Strowman has been pretty entertaining so far. Enzo/Cass stuff yet again another positive I thought. The Miz segment you either loved or hated. Other midcard/lower card stuff was hit and miss, can't help but enjoy the Titus Brand, I'm also liking what Samson is doing.

As for the bad, yet again the Women's division proves to be a joke, meanwhile I have to say I haven't been that bothered with the Rollins/Wyatt feud.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

LaVar cut a better promo than 90% of the roster could.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------

